# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια

## jabarlee

Επιτέλους!!!
Μετά από πολύ κόπο και χαμένο χρόνο, κυρίως του Achille, ο κόμβος του jacobs λειτουργεί! Είναι πάνω στα Τουρκοβούνια, λίγο κάτω από τη "Λατώ".
Το setup έχει ως εξής:
Μια engenius (δική μου) με hostAP και μια sector 120° (του Δαμιανού) ως AP.
Μια cisco pcmcia 352 (του Αλέξανδρου) σε pci-to-pcmcia adaptor (αγορασμένη -χμμμ- από τον LowRider) και 17dB Stella για την ad-hoc με jabarlee  :: 
To pc είναι συναρμολογημένο από διάφορα κομμάτια: Εκτός από τον εξοπλισμό του ίδιου του jacobs (τα μισά εξαρτήματα κάθονται σπίτι μου), έδωσε ένα motherboard o Αχιλλέας, ένα psu o AgentOrange και ένα ΑΤΧ κουτί ο LowRider.
Επίσης υπάρχει μια wifi pci Κάρτα Sparklan (που κάθεται περιμένοντας κανένα ad-hoc ακόμα)
Τα καλώδια τα πήραμε από τον Dti
Από την μεριά μου, υπάρχει μια pci Cisco 352 (μαντεύετε ποιος την έδωσε; ) πάνω σε μια 15dB grid (για το link με τον bakolaz χρησιμοποιώ πια cantenna).
Οπότε, τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να συνδεθείτε στον jacobs, κάντε τις δοκιμές σας, αλλά αφήστε να σας δώσει ip ο dhcp server. Αν θέλετε στατικές ip, στείλετέ μου ένα mail με θέμα "*κόμβος jacobs*" (για να μην τα μπερδέψω), όπου θα εναφέρετε πόσες ip θέλετε, αν συνδέεστε με εξωτερικό client (π.χ. dlink 900+) και τα hostnames που θέλετε για να τα περάσω στον DNS server.
Τα στοιχεία του κόμβου έχουν ως εξής:
ssid : awmn-841
subnet mask : 255.255.255.192
gw : 10.23.24.1
DNS : 10.23.24.1

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τέλεια, αλλά θα βελτιωθούν σιγά-σιγά, οπότε αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα, να τα αναφέρετε και θα τα πολεμήσουμε....

----------


## dti

*Μπράβο* σε όλους όσοι βοήθησαν να στηθεί ένας ακόμη σημαντικός κόμβος που θα καλύψει Γαλάτσι, Πατήσια, Κυψέλη.  ::

----------


## pstratos

Egw -an kai den exw amesh sxesh me auto ton kombo- tha pw mprabo se osous diethesan pera apo ergasia kai exoplismo TOUS .

----------


## LowRider

Ade ade, epidi diavaza ola ta parapano kai sigkinithika, jabarlee to pcmcia to pci adaptor XALALI RE, to xarizo ston komvo re, ade kai meta apo tin tromeri afti xari pu su ekana perimeno na mu vris nifi, spiti me doma, motherboard me IDE RAID klp klp  :: 

P.S. Enas akoma logos vevea einai kai i sotiria moufa sou jabarlee pou afti ti stigmi profanos exei xtipisei 200vathmus Celsius stin taratsa mou
 :: 

P.S.2 Se ligo pio sovaro ifos tora, ontos bravo se olus osus diethesan eksoplismo, alla DIPLA kai TETRAPLA bravo kai se ekinus pu diathetun "on site" ton xrono tous, ta ergaleia tous,tis gnosis tous klp opos KAI tin kali tous diathesi. Giafto kai merikes fores aporo (as to pume evgenika) me tin axaristia kapion pu eite exun daniko eksoplismo, eite den kurastikan katholu (eite xeironaktika eite pnevmatika) oste na sindethun mazi me tous ipolipous.

Afta  ::

----------


## Agent Orange

OLEEEEEEEE  ::  
Loipon pao na paro sampania na ekgainiasoume ton komvo  ::  
SINXARITIRIA master Jabar Lee kai sta ypoloipa pedia
(o tapeinos mathitis sou kai protos ypopsifios pelatis tou jacobs )
 ::

----------


## indyone

Εχθες το βραδυ δοκιμασα να συνδεθω πάνω στον Jacobs.

Ο εξοπλισμός μου:
- Μια Στέλλα 19dbi 
- D-Link 520+ πάνω σε Win98 και τους drivers 2.3E
- 7 μέτρα Aircom Plus + 2 μετρα H155

Αποτελέσματα:
- Συνδέθηκα με την πρώτη!
- Link Quality 95%-100%, Signal Strength 50%-60%
- Δυστυχώς ο DCHP δεν πάιζει αφού δεν μπορώ να πάρω IP
- Εκανα λίγο sniffing με το Ethereal kai άκουγα μόνο πακέτα ARP
- Παρόλο που έβαλα static IP και έδωσα μόνος μου το gateway, τιποτα...
- Δεν απαντάει σε ping

Μια ερώτηση.... μήπως οι drivers που εχω βάλει έχουν κάποιο bug επειδη όταν συνδεθω μετά απο λίγη ώρα (τυχαία) αποσυνδέομαι, και μετα τέλος δεν τον βλέπω με τίποτα... στο επόμενο reboot ΟΚ και ξανά τα ίδια

----------


## jacobs

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους αφιέρωσαν εξοπλισμό ή χρόνο για το στήσιμο του κόμβου στη ταράτσα μου. Εχει στήθει σε πολύ καλό και δουλεύει αρκετά ικανοποιητικά. Οτιδήποτε χρειάζεστε μπορείτε να μου στέλνετε email στο: [email protected].
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους......  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Απ' ότι βλέπω έχω εκπληκτικά φωτογένεια (φωτομούσι μάλλον...)

Να και πως φαίνεται το σπίτι του jacobs από το δικό μου.
Είναι μια ευκαιρία να το εντοπίσουν και οι πιθανοί clients

----------


## jabarlee

Θελήσαμε χτες να αλλάξουμε την Engenius με ένα δανεικό Dlink 900+ για δοκιμή (υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας engenius-Smartbridge, οι άλλοι δύο clients δεν έχουν καλό link).
Δυστυχώς, κάτι δεν πήγε καλά, με αποτέλεσμα να μην σηκώνεται η καινούρια ethernet. Γι' αυτό, μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα πάρω το pc στο σπίτι μου, να δω με την ησυχία μου τι γίνεται (και με λίγη τηλεφωνική βοήθεια από τον achille, ελπίζω)

----------


## jabarlee

Λοιπόν, τα νέα:

Άλλαξα την κάρτα δικτύου που σίγουρα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα, και έβαλα και μία ακόμη (όλα αυτά μετά από αρκετούς πειραματισμούς, μου έσπασε τα νεύρα...)

Το δανεικό dlink έχει σεταριστεί κανονικά, και το όλο σύστημα δουλεύει σταθερά 1,5 μέρα. Νομίζω ότι μάλλον αντιμετωπίστηκαν τα προβλήμαρα αξιοπιστίας, γι' αυτό την Δευτέρα θα ξανανέβει στον κόμβο του jacobs. Με το που ξαναστηθεί, παρακαλώ όσους έχουν μείνει στην Αθήνα και ενδιαφέρονται, να κάνουν δοκιμές, θα σας ειδοποιήσω.

----------


## dti

Για το θέμα πάντως της "ασυμβατότητας" του smartbridges σε client mode ο mindfox έχει βρει τη λύση. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί διαφορετικό subnet...

----------


## indyone

Μανώλη σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε με....
Αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια πάρε τηλέφωνο!....

----------


## jabarlee

Λοιπόν, τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:

Από σήμερα ή το πολύ αύριο στον jacobs θα υπάρχει μόνιμο cisco AP, μόλις μπει σε λειτουργία, θα σας πω

----------


## dti

Πάλι Misco μου μυρίζει...  ::

----------


## jacobs

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τονιστεί η πολύωρη προσωπική εργασία του Μανώλη (jabarlee) σχετικά με τον κόμβο και θα ήθελα να τον ευχαριστήσω θερμά. Στην αρχή νομίσαμε ότι αφού καταφέραμε να στήσουμε τον ιστό και να εγκαταστήσουμε το PC στο δώμα, ότι θα τελειώναμε εύκολα. Όμως όπως προέκυψε στην πορεία δημιουργήθηκαν και δημιουργούνται ακόμα διάφορα προβλήματα που δεν μπορούσαν να προβλεφθούν. Με πολύ κόπο από τον Μανώλη αλλά και τον achille ελπίζω ότι σήμερα ή το πολύ αύριο να λειτουργήσει και πάλι ο κόμβος και αυτή τη φορά χωρίς προβλήματα......  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Τελικά και αυτή τη φορά που γύρησα την κεραία μου στον Jacobs, πάλι τα ίδια κάνει. Κάθε φορά που κάνω ping το link κόβεται  ::  

Το μόνο θετικό είναι πως βλέπω τον samba server του Jacobs στο workgroup αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω....

Έχω την εντύπωση πως θα έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα όπως και ένας πελάτης του dti με smartbridge  ::  ο οποίος άλλαξε το AP με Client.... Τέτοια δυνατότητα δεν πιστεύω να έχω και εγώ μετά από 4 μήνες αγοράς του smartbridge (μπορεί και περισσότερο)

Και ακόμα χειρότερα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ πλέον και στον Jabarlee μετά τις αλλαγές που έκανε (πολύ φτωχό σήμα)

Να μην πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου κάπου ?  ::

----------


## dti

Λύση υπάρχει και την έχει επιτυχώς δοκιμάσει ο mindfox.
Χρησιμοποίησε διαφορετικό subnet στο smartbridges ...και θα συνδεθείς!

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Λύση υπάρχει και την έχει επιτυχώς δοκιμάσει ο mindfox.
> Χρησιμοποίησε διαφορετικό subnet στο smartbridges ...και θα συνδεθείς!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι subnet πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω  :: 

Να αλλάξω το subnet mask στο smartbridge ? Έχω 255.255.255.192

Έστειλα PM στον mindfox μήπως και μου δώσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Ευχαριστώ anyway  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Νίκο, πάρε με τηλέφωνο  :: 

Στο -εκπληκτικό- log του Cisco, βλέπω ότι το Smartbridge γίνεται authendicated/associated και παίρνει ip, μάλιστα σου κάνω κανονικά ping. Μόνο όμως από το router του jacobs, από το δικό μου τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω αν κάτι κάνεις με τα subnets και φταίει αυτό...

----------


## jabarlee

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:

Χάρις στον Achille, ο DCHP του κόμβου πια δουλεύει κανονικά. Επίσης, έγινε μια μικροαλλαγή, και πια το ΑΠ ειναι στο 10.23.24.2 και το gateway/dns στο 10.23.24.1 (για εναρμόνιση με τα υπόλοιπα AP)

Με τον Νίκο δεν έχω κανένα νέο, δεν ξέρω αν προσπάθησε κάτι νέο....

----------


## indyone

Ω!Ω!Ω!!! Επιτέλους παίζει το DCHP :o)))
Να σαι καλα βρε Achille...

Συντομα ο jacobs θα έχει και άλλον έναν client...
Δεν θα ειμαι μονος μου πια.....

Νικο αν χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια να συνδεθεις μπορω να πεταχτω μια μερα να το κοιταξω το θεμα σου.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Χαιρετώ σας, μόλις γύρησα από την πρώτη εβδομάδα των διακοπών μου (έχω άλλη μια) και μπήκα να checkάρω τι παίζει.

Έχω κάτι υποχρεώσεις από αύριο και για 3-4 μέρες, μετά θα είμαι όλος "αυτιά" μήπως και σας βρω ασύρματα.....

Είδα τις αλλαγές που έστειλε ο Jabarlee και θα προσπαθήσω καπάκι μήπως ....

Όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμές και βοήθεια, θα σφυρίξω...(δυνατά να ακουστώ βέβαια  ::  )

----------


## jacobs

Βρε παιδια καντε κατι με τον Νικο!. Ειναι απο τους πρωτους που συνδεθηκε στο Γαλατσι και πιστευω οτι εχει συμβαλλει πολυ στη διαδοση του δικτυου στην περιοχή. Μεσω του Νικου έμαθαν πολλοι και συνδεθηκαν με το δικτυο μεταξυ των οποιων κι εγω. Επίσης έχει διαθέσει στο δίκτυο πάνω απο 100 GB με ταινίες, μουσική και προγραμματα. Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να μη μπορεί να συνδεθεί. Παρόλο που δεν μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω άμεσα, είμαι διατεθιμένος να συνεισφέρω με οποιονδήποτε τροπο ώστε να βρεθεί μια λύση.

----------


## jabarlee

Ιάκωβε, όλοι θέλουμε τον Νίκο στο δίκτυο...
Εγώ δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ιδέα να προτείνω, επικοινώνησα και με τον mindfox που ίσως έχει κάποια λύση, περιμένουμε...
Αυτό που προτείνω εγώ ως εύκολη προσπάθεια λύσης του προβλήματος, είναι να μας κάνει ο Νίκος καφέ (να δοκιμάσω και Αιθιοπικό μια φορά...), και να πάρουμε το όλα στήσιμο από την αρχή. Να ξηλώσουμε από το δίκτυό του τα πάντα, και να αφήσουμε μόνο ένα pc για να βλέπουμε το smarbtridge του. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως είναι ένα conflict στο δίκτυο...

----------


## jacobs

οκ μολις γυρισει απο διακοπες το κανονιζουμε....

----------


## indyone

Για βοήθεια αν θελετε... πειτε μου...

----------


## ONikosEimai

OK, είμαι πίσω (back in business), έχω μπόλικο καφέ (πολλά είδη), ελεύθερο χρόνο έως την Κυριακή το βράδι (είμαι σε άδεια ακόμα, θα έχω και μετά χρόνο φυσικά, αλλά μετα το απόγευμα)....

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας, ελπίζω να πάει καλά.....

Σας προσκαλώ για καφέ, από αύριο Τετάρτη κατά τις 17:30 (μέχρι να πέσει ο Ήλιος θα πάει 18:00 και θα μπορούμε να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα αν χρειαστεί). Ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη μέρα μπορείτε.....

O Mindfox δεν έχει στείλει ούτε ένα μαιλ, αν μπορέσει να επικοινωνήσει κανείς μαζί του ώστε να έλθει και αυτός.....

Αν ισχύει το ραντεβού για αύριο, ενημερώστε με από εδώ....θα checkάρω το βράδι πάλι και αύριο το μεσημέρι....

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι....

----------


## jabarlee

> Νίκο, κάνε μου ένα τηλέφωνο σε παρακαλώ στο 6932910992 να κανονίσουμε μια συναντησούλα. 
> Έχω χάσει τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας σου 2 φορές (μια με την αλλαγή κινητού και άλλη μια που τα είχα αφήσει στο παράθυρο του DC++ όταν μου τα έδωσε ο jab) 
> 
> Ή στείλε mail στο [email protected] ή PM εδώ. 
> 
> Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις... 
> 
> Sorry που σε άφησα έτσι, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι "τρέχω και δε φτάνω" και δεν ασχολήθηκα όσο έπρεπε με το AWMN γενικότερα... 
> 
> Sorry από όλους όσους έχω στήσει (σίγουρα είμαι ξεχασιάρης, να το έχετε υπόψην σας)


Κάπου το έχει γράψει σε άλλο post αυτό...

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mindfox
> 
> Νίκο, κάνε μου ένα τηλέφωνο σε παρακαλώ στο 6932910992 να κανονίσουμε μια συναντησούλα. 
> Έχω χάσει τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας σου 2 φορές (μια με την αλλαγή κινητού και άλλη μια που τα είχα αφήσει στο παράθυρο του DC++ όταν μου τα έδωσε ο jab) 
> 
> Ή στείλε mail στο [email protected] ή PM εδώ. 
> 
> Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις... 
> 
> ...


Ενημέρωσα τον Mindfox με τα στοιχεία μου, περιμένω κάποια απάντηση, ο καφές ισχύει βέβαια για σήμερα, αύριο, όποτε θέλεται μόνο να το ξέρω  :: 

Ελπίζω να τα πούμε και ασύρματα  ::

----------


## mindfox

Θα τα πούμε κατά τις 5:30 με το Νίκο.

Jab, αν κάνεις κέφι, μίλα με το Νίκο να κάνουμε τα τεστάκια που λέγαμε.
Αν δεν κάνεις κέφι, καλά σου..... Κόψε φιλία...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

δυστυχώς, σήμερα είναι η πιο άβολη μέρα της εβδομάδας...
αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω, είναι remote support, να βλέπω το AP του Ιάκωβου και να σας έχω στο τηλέφωνο...sorry guys, bad timing  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> δυστυχώς, σήμερα είναι η πιο άβολη μέρα της εβδομάδας...
> αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω, είναι remote support, να βλέπω το AP του Ιάκωβου και να σας έχω στο τηλέφωνο...sorry guys, bad timing


OK, μόλις είμαστε έτοιμοι, θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να τα πούμε για τις δοκιμές....

----------


## jacobs

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια τελικα?Βγηκε καμια ακρη με το Νίκο?Αυτη τη βδομαδα θα εχω κενα τα απογευματα οπότε αν χρειαστείτε κατι πείτε μου.....

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Τι εγινε ρε παιδια τελικα?Βγηκε καμια ακρη με το Νίκο?Αυτη τη βδομαδα θα εχω κενα τα απογευματα οπότε αν χρειαστείτε κατι πείτε μου.....


Τελικά ήρθε ο mindfox και μετά από δοκιμές πάνω σου (Jacobs) και στον Jabarlee, κατασταλάξαμε πως είναι χαλασμένο και δεν συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά. Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε, το πήγα στο Λάμο και είπαν πως θα το κοιτάξουν αυτή την εβδομάδα.

αααααχχχχχ.......άντε να δούμε........

----------


## jacobs

Αντε ρε Νικο να δουμε......Μακαρι να ειναι αυτο

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μπααα... Που τέτοια τύχη....

Με πήραν από τον Λάμο και μου είπαν πως το δοκιμάσανε και σαν client και σαν AP (με ένα αλλο smartbridge φυσικά) και πάει ρολόι  :: 

Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα (κλαψ, λυγμ, σπαράγμ)  :: 

Πάω να το πάρω σήμερα. Θα το ξαναστήσω μήπως και παίξει...

Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι ασυμβατότητα με το Cisco απ'ότι μου είπαν από το Λάμο. Έστειλαν και email στην smartbridge μήπως και ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω αυτοί....

Καμιά ιδέα από κανένα ? Help, Popay help  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, ο κόμβος του jacobs δεν λειτουργεί από την Παρασκευή.
Σήμερα θα προσπαθήσουμε να δούμε τι τρέχει, ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα πολύ χρονοβόρο

----------


## jacobs

Λόγω ελλείψεως χρόνου δεν ήταν δυνατό να βρεθούμε χθες. Σήμερα θα βρεθούμε για να δουμε που είναι το πρόβλημα. Ελπίζω να αποκατασταθεί σήμερα το απόγευμα.......

----------


## jabarlee

πρόλαβα εγώ!!!

αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη, τελικά φταίει το utp που πάει στο AP...

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο; Μόνο στο gateway μπορώ να κάνω ping.


Ευχαριστώ,

Βαγγέλης

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο; Μόνο στο gateway μπορώ να κάνω ping.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> 
> Βαγγέλης


Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το link Jabarlee-Jacobs, Το κοιτάμε κάθε μέρα σχεδόν. Πάντως κόβεται συχνά  :: 

Αυτή τη στιγμή βέβαια δουλεύει....

----------


## jabarlee

Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχουμε με τις cisco, κυρίως με την δική μου (pci)
Περιμένω να γυρίσει ο Αχιλλέας  ::  για να δει τι γίνεται κα ινα διορθώσει τη βλάβη..
ελπίζω να το συνδυάσουμε με αλλαγή κεραιών, ώστε να έχουμε το μικρότερο δυνατό downtime

----------


## vaggos13

Έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Κάνω ping την 10.23.24.2, αλλά οχι το GW.


Βαγγέλης

----------


## jabarlee

χμμμ...
μάλλον πρόβλημα του utp που συνδέει το AP με το pc...
έχει ξαναγίνει, γι αυτό το λέω

----------


## ONikosEimai

Ρε παιδιά, τι θα γίνει ρε γα**το ; Κάθε μέρα η ίδια ιστορία  ::  Όλο κόβεται το link Jabarlee-Jacobs... Από τις 24/10 η ίδια ιστορία.... Σε λίγο θα κλείσουμε 2 μήνες...

Θα μου πείτε τι το αναφέρω αφού είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα.....

Και απ'ότι νομίζω άλλαξε το cross-over UTP αλλά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει...

Υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο να γίνει κάτι ; 

Άντε και καλές γιορτές  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Θα αλλάξω εγώ τη δική μου cisco οπότε αν φταίει αυτό, θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Αν φταίει κάτι από τον jacobs θα το λύσουμε και αυτό. Το Pc του θέλει ένα ρεκτιφιέ, γιατί είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση. Θα του εγκαταστήσω και μια 4-port ethernet, για να μην παιδευόμαστε όπως την άλλη φορά.
Το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι χρόνος (μετά τις 19 που διακόπτεται η εξεταστική μου για τις γιορτές), και να έχουν έρθει τα feeders, οπότε θα γίνουν όλες οι αλλαγές (κεραίες, interfaces) μαζί.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Είμαι διαθέσιμος οποιαδήποτε στιγμή για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια (όσο μπορώ φυσικά) γιατί το πρόβλημα έχει γίνει περισσότερο από καθημερινό  ::

----------


## jacobs

απο οτι φαινεται, το όλο σύστημα εχει γινει αρκετά ασταθές. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι φταίει ο μεγάλος αριθμός clients που συνδέονται και στον jab αλλα και σε μενα. Νομιζω πως επειδή στην περιοχή μας έχει ιδιαίτερη "άνθιση" το δίκτυο, πρέπει να μελετηθεί η εγκατάσταση και ενός άλλου κόμβου....

Το πρόβλημα διασύνδεσης πάντως φαίνεται να οφείλεται στη καρτα του jab καθώς οσα restart και να κάνω στο δικό μου όταν πεφτει το link, δεν γίνεται τίποτα....Και χθες το ιδιο έγινε.....

----------


## jabarlee

Ναι, το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε εμένα.
Γι' αυτό άλλαξα τη cisco που είχα με μία netgear, η οποία όμως παίζει με HostAp που δεν έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει, και θέλω λίγο καιρό να δω πως ρυθμίζεται κ.λ.π.
Όπως είπα και στον Νίκο, αν είσαι εδώ, να βρεθούμε μέσα στο Σ/Κ, να δούμε και το δικό σου Pc που θέλει ένα ρεκτιφιέ, και να ξεμπερδέψουμε μια και καλή.
Ελπίζω μέχρι τότε να έχουμε και τα feeders, ώστε να συνδιαστεί το downtime με αλλαγή των κεραιών.

----------


## jacobs

ok. tha tilefonithoume na to kanonisoume

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω πρόβλημα με το gateway του Jacobs. Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


Pinging 10.23.24.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=64
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=64
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.23.24.1:

Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 6, Lost = 14 (70% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 16ms

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Pinging 10.23.24.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.2: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=64


Ping statistics for 10.23.24.2:

Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 4ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 9ms

----------


## jacobs

Απο ότι φαίνεται το link σου ισως δεν είναι καλό. Επίσης ίσως έτυχε και εκείνη τη στιγμή που έκανες δοκιμές υπήρχε πολύ κίνηση. Δοκίμασε να δεις από το http:\\10.23.24.2\showassociations.htm το σήμα που έχεις. Παρακολούθήσέ το για μερικές μέρες και δες πως λειτουργεί ώστε να δούμε τι τελικά φταίει. Επίσης αν μπορείς γραψε με τι εξοπλισμό έχεις συνδεθεί.......

----------


## jabarlee

Έγιναν κάμποσες αλλαγές σήμερα στον κόμβο, από το τρίο στούτζες (jacobs, jabarlee, ONikosEimai):
1. Αντικαταστάθηκε η lmc352 με pci 352
2. Μπήκε μια 4-port ethernet, και ξηλωθήκανε οι παλιές
3. Πέρασε ο Ιάκωβος το καλώδιο του ρεύματος από "εσωτερική" διαδρομή
4. Φτιάξαμε το ανεμιστηράκι της cpu
5. Aντικαταστάθηκε η 17db Stella, με άλλη 21dB

Ελπίζω πια ότι δεν θα ξαναϋπάρξει πρόβλημα από τη μεριά του Ιάκωβου, μένει να μου έρθει το cisco AP, και να ξεφορτωθώ την netgear

----------


## vaggos13

Συνδέομαι με dlink 900AP+ σε ταχύτητα 1-2 Mbit. Γενικώς πάει μια χαρά απο θέμα ταχύτητας στα 1-2Mbit. Τελευταίες μέρες γίνεται αυτό. Ίσως να είναι αυτό που ανάφερες να είχε πολύ κίνηση, θα το παρακουλουθήσω.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vaggos13

Η κατάσταση είναι ακόμα απελπιστική. Συνδέονται πολλά clients στον jacobs, έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα; Όλα άρχισαν όταν κάνατε κάποιες αλλαγές jacobs-jabarlee. Πριν δεν είχα πρόβλημα, πάντα το ping ήταν 5 ms. Το Latest Signal str. είναι και ήταν πάντα sto 50% περίπου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jabarlee

Ξαναέλεγξε αν το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται όταν κάνεις Ping το AP (10.23.24.2) ή το router (10.23.24.1)

----------


## vaggos13

> Ξαναέλεγξε αν το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται όταν κάνεις Ping το AP (10.23.24.2) ή το router (10.23.24.1)



Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα το τελευταίο 24ώρο  ::  


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vaggos13

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά!  ::  


Αντιμετωπίζω πάλι πρόβλημα. Πολύ λίγα ping reply στις IP .1 και .2 Το σήμα φαίνεται να είναι σταθερά 50%+ . Όταν δεν είχα πρόβλημα είχα πιάσει μεχρι και 500kb/s. Παρατήρησα κάποια στιγμή που δεν έκανα εύκολα ping και κόπηκε για λίγο το link jacobs-jabarlee μετά έκανα ξαφνικά Ping 2ms μέσο όρο. Το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει τυχαίες ώρες. Δυό μερες τώρα πάντως έχω ελαχίστα ping reply.  ::  

Δεν έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα;  ::  



Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ONikosEimai

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά και από μένα.

Αυτο που έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ, χωρίς να είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος, είναι ότι όταν έχει πολλούς πελάτες το AP του Jacobs, τότε και τα δικά μου pings είναι για κλάματα και ας έχω 77%-79% link quality. Αυτή τη στιγμή πάει μια χαρά σε μένα, στέλνω από 384kb/sec έως 512kb/sec και γι'αυτό ίσως παραπονιούνται άλλοι γιατί κλέβω αρκετό bandwidth.

Anyway, έχουμε συζητήσει να κάνουμε κάποια "αποσυμφόρεση" του κόμβου αλλά δεν έχει αποφασιστεί κάτι ακόμα.....

----------


## vaggos13

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει ακόμα πρόβλημα σε μένα. Στα 20 ping παίρνω 2-3 reply. 


 ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Και τα δικά μου pings δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω κάποιο traffic, όχι τραγικό και τα pings είναι τα ακόλουθα:

Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=189ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=333ms TTL=64

Καπάκι ξανακάνω και
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=64

Όλα αυτά με το ίδιο traffic.

Τι συμπεράσματα μπορούν να βγούν δεν ξέρω  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Άν κάνεις καμιά 50αριά ping, βλέπεις μερικά ping timeout; Κάποια περίοδο που έπεφτε το link jacobs<->jabarlee είχα πάντα 2-5ms reply.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Άν κάνεις καμιά 50αριά ping, βλέπεις μερικά ping timeout; Κάποια περίοδο που έπεφτε το link jacobs<->jabarlee είχα πάντα 2-5ms reply.


Έστειλα καμιά 50αριά pings αλλά δεν έχασε ούτε ένα. Θα σας γεμίσω το forum με 50 pings (sorry  ::  )
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.23.24.1:
Packets: Sent = 50, Received = 50, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 24ms, Average = 4ms

Τώρα είναι πολύ σταθερό το λινκ Jab-Jac και εδώ και καμιά 10αριά μέρες δεν το έχω πιάσει να έχει πέσει. Άσε που είδα και ταχύτητες που δεν είχα ξαναδεί (>500 KBytes/sec). Το ότι καμιά φορά αργούν τα pings, ναι, αλλά μετά επανέρχονται στα κανονικά τους.

Εσύ ρε vaggos13, φαντάζομαι θα έχεις κάνει restart την συσκευή που έχεις (DLink π.χ.)

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω κάνει πολλά restart το dlink αλλά καμία βελτίωση. Θα το κοιτάξω το βραδυ αργά πάλι. Είχα πιάσει κι εγω τρελές ταχύτητες κάποια στιγμή. 

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, θα παίξω και με την κεραία μόλις βρώ χρόνο.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Θέλω να ενημερώσω τους clients του Jacobs πως το range 
10.23.24.50 - 10.23.24.62
είναι κατοχυρωμένο.

Ο κύριος με το *Bold MAC* να αλλάξει IP

AP4800-E JacobsAP 10.23.24.2 00409642e68d 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0080c807e062 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 000d88ab3414 Assoc [self] 
* Generic 802.11 10.23.24.50 0050f2dc695f Assoc [self]* 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0080c81070ba Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 000d8891dd1c Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.46 000c7661aeaf Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.50 000d8891dd39 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0080c812e56f Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.57 00105abff917 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.48 00095b944074 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.62 00e018ba7b26 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.23 004005549411 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.14 00055d48acba Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.55 00e07d7df819 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.61 000c760b2031 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.60 00105a6e857b Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.23.24.32 000ae6c59e09 Assoc [self]

----------


## ONikosEimai

Όλοι οι clients του Jacobs ας κοιτάξουν και το forum http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50491#50491 μήπως και ξαλαφρώσει λίγο ο Jacobs γιατί η ταχύτητες έχουν πέσει πολύ λόγω μεγάλου traffic και πολλών clients.

Ένας νέος κόμβος θα είναι καλό για όλους μας ώστε να αποσυμφορηθεί ο Jacobs και να δημιουργηθεί και ένα καινούργιο route προς akou, MAuVE...

----------


## jabarlee

Στα πλαίσια της εξοικονόμησης καναλιών για τα επερχόμενα bb. links, γύρισα το AP στο κανάλι 1, όπως άλλωστε είναι το δικό μου και του bakolaz

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Στα πλαίσια της εξοικονόμησης καναλιών για τα επερχόμενα bb. links, γύρισα το AP στο κανάλι 1, όπως άλλωστε είναι το δικό μου και του bakolaz


Λόγω προβλημάτων στο scan από 2 τουλάχιστον πελάτες του Jacobs, το κανάλι ξανα-άλλαξε στο 6 από 1.

Παρακαλώ να αναφέρετε όλοι όσοι είχατε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιήτε (π.χ. DLink 810+)

----------


## Achille

Ο χρήστης manolis.jabarlee.awmn μπήκε σε firewall στον router του jacobs, γιατί έκανε pingscan ολόκληρο το 10.x και ζόριζε το link μου με τον dti.

Αν διαβάζει, να μιλήσει με τον jabarlee για να βγει το ban.

----------


## jabarlee

Μια και ο jacobs έχει πια και 2ο bb link, και καθώς αντιμετωπίζουμε κάποια προβληματάκια, ξαναγύρισα το AP στο κανάλι 1, για να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο τις παρεμβολές στα bb links. Στο κανάλι 1 είναι επίσης και τα AP των jabarlee, bakolaz, manolis

Υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα στον κόμβο που σχετίζονται με την ενεργοποίηση του 2ου Link, και την επιρροή του στο link jacobs-jabarlee. Τα μελετάμε...

----------


## smarag

Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στον Jacobs και στο manolis ? Γιατι δεν μπορω να σας πιασω καθολου βρε παιδια...

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στον Jacobs και στο manolis ? Γιατι δεν μπορω να σας πιασω καθολου βρε παιδια...


Αν λες για scan, πρέπει να τους πιάνεις και τους δυό...

Το link μεταξύ τους είναι κάτω γιατί γίνονται δοκιμές...... Τα AP τους δουλεύουν κανονικά...

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στον Jacobs και στο manolis ? Γιατι δεν μπορω να σας πιασω καθολου βρε παιδια...
> 
> 
> Αν λες για scan, πρέπει να τους πιάνεις και τους δυό...
> 
> Το link μεταξύ τους είναι κάτω γιατί γίνονται δοκιμές...... Τα AP τους δουλεύουν κανονικά...


Δεν τα κανω scan καθόλου, ενω χτές δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα..

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Δεν τα κανω scan καθόλου, ενω χτές δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα..


Το μόνο που άλλαξε στον Jacobs, είναι το κανάλι του AP του. Τώρα είναι στο 1. Επειδή βλέπω πως σαν περιοχή γράφεις Πειραιάς, από που κάνεις scan ?

----------


## smarag

Παντος δεν κανω scan απο πειραια ειμαι στο Node: #1084, αλλα ουτε απο εδω περα δεν κανει scan σε σχεσει με εχτες που επαιζε κανονικα.!

----------


## pablo

Ειμαι client στον jacobs.
Εδω και δυο μέρες, δεν εχω σύνδεση.
Μήπως εχει να κανει μ΄αυτο :



> ΑP των bakolaz, jabarlee, jacobs, manolis, θα δουλέυουν από εδώ και πέρα στο κανάλι 1.

----------


## smarag

Το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζω και εγω βρισκομαι στο node #1084

----------


## ONikosEimai

Το δικό μου DLink 810+ με την αλλαγή του καναλιού του Jacobs ακολούθησε και δεν έχει πρόβλημα, γι'αυτό δεν φωνάζω (Firmware Version v1.9b2, Fri, 30 Jan 2004 )  ::  Ενώ με ένα παλαιότερο Firmware δεν μπορούσε να αλλάξει κανάλι....

Εσείς δεν μπορείτε με κάποιο τρόπο να αλλάξετε κανάλι ;

----------


## smarag

> Το δικό μου DLink 810+ με την αλλαγή του καναλιού του Jacobs ακολούθησε και δεν έχει πρόβλημα, γι'αυτό δεν φωνάζω (Firmware Version v1.9b2, Fri, 30 Jan 2004 )  Ενώ με ένα παλαιότερο Firmware δεν μπορούσε να αλλάξει κανάλι....
> 
> Εσείς δεν μπορείτε με κάποιο τρόπο να αλλάξετε κανάλι ;



Εγω είμαι με Dlink 900 AP+ και δεν παιζει.  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> Το δικό μου DLink 810+ με την αλλαγή του καναλιού του Jacobs ακολούθησε και δεν έχει πρόβλημα, γι'αυτό δεν φωνάζω (Firmware Version v1.9b2, Fri, 30 Jan 2004 )  Ενώ με ένα παλαιότερο Firmware δεν μπορούσε να αλλάξει κανάλι....
> 
> Εσείς δεν μπορείτε με κάποιο τρόπο να αλλάξετε κανάλι ;


Νικο το δικο μας ειναι ενα ταρατσοκουτο με μια engenius για τον pablo και
εγω παιρνω μεσω dlink απο τον pablo το προβλημα ειναι σιγουρα απο ngenius αυτη δεν ακολουθει την αλαγη πεισματικα , προσπαθησαμε με jabarlee αλλα αρνειται πεισματικα δεν μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε κατι 
οποιος εχει γνωση help  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν μπορώ να δω ούτε τον jacobs ούτε τον manolis μετά την αλλαγή καναλιού. Δεν εμφανίζεται κανένας απο τους δύο στο site survey  :: 


Βαγγέλης

----------


## jabarlee

μόλις τώρα έκανα μια δοκιμή:
άλλαξα για μερικά λεπτά το κανάλι του jacobs στο 3, θέλοντας να δω μήπως το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται (για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο) στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν είδα να συνδέεται κανένα Interface, όπως του pablo, που είναι μόνιμα Online... (onair μάλλον)

Άρα απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα Interfaces δεν έχουν ακολουθήσει την αλλαγή του καναλιού, και έχουν "κολλήσει" στο 6

----------


## Achille

> Άρα απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα Interfaces δεν έχουν ακολουθήσει την αλλαγή του καναλιού, και έχουν "κολλήσει" στο 6


Τα συμπεράσματά σου με εκπλήσουν  :: 

Αν όντως έχει συμβεί αυτό, απλά κάντε ένα reboot τα μηχανήματα των πελατών. Αποκλείεται να κρατάνε λάθος κανάλι μετά το reboot.

----------


## pablo

Εκανα reboot, αλλα το προβλημα παραμένει...  ::  
Καμμιά άλλη ιδεα παρακαλω...

----------


## jabarlee

το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και παλιότερα, και αρκετά μηχανάκια είχαν κολλήσει στο κανάλι 6, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ONikoseimai, ο οποίος τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα...
Για την engenius του Pablo δεν ξέρω τι να πω, αλλά για αυτούς που έχουν dlink δεν θα με εξέπλησσε καθόλου, καθώς το έχουμε ξαναδει να γίνεται...

----------


## Achille

Το Dlink δεν θα με εξέπλησε και εμένα, αλλά το hostap δεν είναι τόσο προβληματικό σε καμία περίπτωση...

----------


## smarag

> μόλις τώρα έκανα μια δοκιμή:
> άλλαξα για μερικά λεπτά το κανάλι του jacobs στο 3, θέλοντας να δω μήπως το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται (για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο) στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι.


Δεν το ξαναβαζεις παλι στο καναλι 3 για λιγο να μας ενημερωσεις οταν κανεις την αλλαγη αυτη για να δουμε τι γινεται ? Γιατι οταν το εβαλες για λιγα λεπτα στο 3 καναλι το ασυρματο το ειχαμε εκτος ρευματος και πολυ λογικα δεν συνδεθικαμε ...

----------


## pablo

> Το Dlink δεν θα με εξέπλησε και εμένα, αλλά το hostap δεν είναι τόσο προβληματικό σε καμία περίπτωση...


_________________


Καλή η φιλοσοφικη συζήτηση αλλα επι της ουσίας τιθα γίνει ;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ok, λοιπόν...
το γυρνάω τώρα στο κανάλι 3 μέχρι αύριο το μεσημεράκι/απογευματάκι που θα γυρίσω, και βλέπουμε τότε...μόνο να γράψετε εδώ τι παρατηρήσατε για να ξέρουμε όλοι

----------


## Achille

> Καλή η φιλοσοφικη συζήτηση αλλα επι της ουσίας τιθα γίνει ;


Τι θέλεις να γίνει δηλαδή;  :: 

Αν δεν βρεθεί το πρόβλημα, πώς θα βρεθεί η λύση;

----------


## smarag

> ok, λοιπόν...
> το γυρνάω τώρα στο κανάλι 3 μέχρι αύριο το μεσημεράκι/απογευματάκι που θα γυρίσω, και βλέπουμε τότε...μόνο να γράψετε εδώ τι παρατηρήσατε για να ξέρουμε όλοι


Τωρα παιζει κανονικα!!!

----------


## pablo

Εξακολουθω να μην εχω σύνδεση, παρα την αλλαγη καναλιού.

----------


## smarag

> Εξακολουθω να μην εχω σύνδεση, παρα την αλλαγη καναλιού.


Για κανε ενα restart και δοκιμασε παλι παιζει στο καναλι 3, και εγω εχω συνδεθει κανονικα για δες και εσυ και πες μας.

----------


## pablo

Ούτε με restart παίζει...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

άρα δεν φταίει το κανάλι...έχεις δει αν όλα τα καλώδια και βύσματα είναι στη θέση τους?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> άρα δεν φταίει το κανάλι...έχεις δει αν όλα τα καλώδια και βύσματα είναι στη θέση τους?


Μανωλη το ειπα και εγω στον pablo αυτο και επισης να βαλει και να βγαλει
ξανα την καρτα μηπως και ξεκολησει , τι αλλο να πω μηπως να βαζαμε μια cisco να ξεμπρδευαμε , καλα μια κουβεντα ειπα μη βαρατε  ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μετά από τις χθεσινές αλλαγές στον Jacobs, κοπήκαμε όλοι μας  ::  από τις 21:00

Και τo ωραίο, ο Jacobs κάνει ping κανονικά τον Jabarlee, αλλά κανένας πελάτης του jacobs δεν φτάνει έως Jabarlee  ::  Έκανα restart τον quagga (πως τον λένε) αλλά καμία διαφορά....

----------


## jabarlee

Χτες αλλάξαμε όλα τα πακέτα που έπρεπε στο router του jacobs, και ξανακεντράραμε τις 2 κεραίες του (δωσαμε περισσότερη κλίση προς τα κάτω)
Είχα κάνει ένα λαθάκι όμως στο setup της quagga, και δεν δούλευε, το διόρθωσα σήμερα το πρωί.
ελπίζω με τις αλλαγές αυτές να ελαχιστοποιηθούν τα προβλήματα...

Θα έπρεπε επίσης να γυρίσουμε το AP στο κανάλι 1 τελικά, για να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα παρεμβολών στα bb links του κόμβου...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

παιδια οπως εγραψα και στις ερωτησεις μαλλον ή engenius εχει προβλημα ή το debian τσεκαραμε βυσματα κεραια pigtail ολα οκ αλλαξαμε την engenius με την αλλη που εχει ο παυλος τιποτα , τελος με το φορητο μου 
και lmc 352 μπηκαμε στο forum και στο internet απο την ταρατσα του παυλου αυτο επιβεβαιωνει οτι ουτε θορυβο εχουμε ουτε οι καλωδιαωσεις φταινε help τι αλλο να κανουμε help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

την ωρα που γραφω το συγκεκριμενο ποστ εγινε σεισμος και την ψιλοακουσα ελπιζω να ειναι καλο σημαδι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Η Engenius έχει δυο θέσεις για κεραία, πρέπει να τη συνδέσεις στη σωστή για να δουλέψει, στην άλλη ΔΕΝ θα δουλέψει.

Η σωστή είναι αυτή που βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο 802.11b που γράφει η ετικέτα. Ξανακοίταξέ το αν το έχεις βάλει σε αυτήν...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Αχιλλεα δυστυχως ουτε αυτο ειναι  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Κάτι έχει παιχθεί και ο κόμβος είναι down από εχθές το βράδι κατά τις 9:30  :: 

Έκανε restart τον router εχθές το βράδι στις 10:00 (περίπου) ο Jacobs αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτις  :: 

Μήπως έχει καμιά σχέση με το πρόβλημα του Jabralee (o winserver όμως δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με τον router του);

----------


## jabarlee

Παίρνεις Ping από το 10.23.24.241? είναι η cisco του jacobs. Αν όχι, σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το router, αν ναι δούλεψε λίγο το ACU...

----------


## jacobs

Από προχθες έχει εντοπιστεί πρόβλημα με τον jabarlee server. Δεν μπορώ να κανω ping στο 10.37.57.252 με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλευει το dc. Το πρόβλημα δεν προερχεται απο τον δικο μου server καθως το link δουλευει κανονικα. Οσοι συνδεονται σε μενα να αλλάξουν hub στο dc εως οτου διορθωθει το πρόβλημα

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Από προχθες έχει εντοπιστεί πρόβλημα με τον jabarlee server. Δεν μπορώ να κανω ping στο 10.37.57.252 με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλευει το dc. Το πρόβλημα δεν προερχεται απο τον δικο μου server καθως το link δουλευει κανονικα. Οσοι συνδεονται σε μενα να αλλάξουν hub στο dc εως οτου διορθωθει το πρόβλημα


Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν ακόμα (λίγοι αν όχι κανείς  :: ) ας μπουν στον dc.grgs.awmn Server μέχρι να αναστηθεί ο dc.jabarlee.awmn  ::  

To link για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο έφτιαξε μόνο του την επόμενη μέρα (εκτός αν δεν έμαθα κάτι)

----------


## jacobs

Κολήσαμε για αλλη μια φορά. Επειδή ήμουν εκτός Αθηνών θα ξεκινήσει ο server το απογευμα. Ελπίζω να λειτουργήσουν όλα........

----------


## ONikosEimai

ουουουουφ......

Και είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ  ::

----------


## lambros_G

> ουουουουφ......
> 
> Και είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ


κι εγώ το ίδιο  ::  ......για μια ακόμη φορά  ::

----------


## jacobs

χθες το βραδυ κατα τις 0030 υπήρξε πρόβλημα στη σύνδεση με grgs με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει το dc. Αν δεν δουλεύει και σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω με restart αλλίώς βλέπουμε........

----------


## jabarlee

αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί με δικό σου restart...
από το router σου αυτή τη στιγμή φτάνει μέχρι τον grgs. Αν ξαναϋπάρξει πρόβλημα, πάρε με ένα τηλ.

----------


## jacobs

ok μανωλη αν υπαρξει κατι που δεν παει καλα θα σου πω.....

----------


## jabarlee

sorry, αλλά σήμερα το απόγευμα γύρισα και βρήκα το AP που έχω στο Link με jacobs κολημμένο. Φαντάομαι ότι και τα cisco κολλάνε πότε-πότε

----------


## vaggos13

Γειά χαρά!

Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί τις τελευταίες μέρες;



Ευχαριστώ,

Βαγγέλης

----------


## jabarlee

δεν έχω καταλάβει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό...

----------


## jabarlee

αύριο ίσως διακοπεί για λίγο η λειτουργία του κόμβου για αλλαγή interface.
Εξαρτάται από το αν θα είναι διαθέσιμος ο Ιάκωβος.

Θα αλλαχτούν λίγο τα interfaces, αν όλα πάνε καλά, η διακοπή δεν θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από 30'

Κάτι ανάλογο θα γίνει στον κόμβο του Μανώλη (1057)

----------


## jabarlee

γίνανε οι αλλαγές σήμερα τελικά...
αν χρειαστεί καμμία ψιλο ρύθμιση θα δούμε...
επίσης άλλαξε το κανάλι του AP στο 3, και θα πάει στο 1 αν δεν εμφανιστεί κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## vaggos13

Είναι στο 1; Δεν βλέπω jacobs καθόλου.

----------


## jabarlee

ναι, είναι στο 1

παρακολούθησα το interface σου, και δεν μπορούσε να κάνει authenticate, μετά χάθηκε εντελώς. Δεν του τραβάς ένα restart ?

----------


## vaggos13

Έκανα, δεν συνδέεται. Το βλέπεις να προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί;

----------


## jabarlee

οχι, δεν βλέπω τίποτα...

σκατά, πάλι τα ίδια...πρέπει να βροπυμε ένα τρόπο να δουλεψει, γιατι χαραμίζονται τα κανάλια...

----------


## vaggos13

Παίζει καλύτερα στο κανάλι 1 μεταξύ σας αλλά όχι με τα clients του jacobs;

Και πρόσφατα μόλις το αλλάξατε στο κανάλι 1 χάθηκε ο jacobs για μένα τουλάχιστον.

Οι υπόλοιποι συνδέονται τώρα;  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Παίζει καλύτερα στο κανάλι 1 μεταξύ σας αλλά όχι με τα clients του jacobs;
> 
> Και πρόσφατα μόλις το αλλάξατε στο κανάλι 1 χάθηκε ο jacobs για μένα τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Οι υπόλοιποι συνδέονται τώρα;


Εγώ που έχω DLink 810+ με 1.9 firmware, παίζω μια χαρά, όταν άλλαξε το κανάλι του Jacobs AP, ακολούθησε το DLink από μόνο του...

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα αν άλλαξε στην ουσία το κανάλι στο client, άλλαξε την πήρε την αλλαγή, συνδέθηκε κιολας πολύ αργα τη νύχτα ως το ξημέρωμα. Έχει θόρυβο το κανάλι 1 μάλλον.


Μόνο εγω έχω το πρόβλημα που είμαι λίγο πιο μακριά απο τους άλλους clients  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

και εγω το εχω ενω απο την cisco φενεται οτι ειμαστε συνδεμενοι δεν περνω πινκ με τιποτα

----------


## jabarlee

Τώρα το ξαναγύρισα στο 3, όπως ήταν. Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα από αυτό το κανάλι και πάνω...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όντως Μανόλη στο 1 έχει πρόβλημα, το βλέπω και εγώ από εδώ.
Συνδέομαι στον Ιάκωβο σαν client και τις ημέρες που ήταν στο 1 δεν
Μπορούσα να συνδεθώ σωστά. Έκανα connect συνδεόταν αλλά 
Ping τίποτα.
Τώρα που το ξαναέβαλες στο 3 παίζει κανονικότατα.

----------


## jabarlee

από σήμερα παίζει και MRTG στον κόμβο.

http://mrtg.jacobs.awmn

----------


## MerNion

> από σήμερα παίζει και MRTG στον κόμβο.
> 
> http://mrtg.jacobs.awmn


αντε και στο http://www.awmn/services τότε  ::

----------


## jabarlee

σήμερα υπήρξε μικρή διακοπή στο Link jacobs-jabarlee, καθώς αντικαταστάθηκε μια Stella, με πιάτο 80cm. + feeder

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα παιδιά...

Ελπίζω και εσείς να είδατε πως από εχθές το αργά το απόγευμα υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο κόμβο (10.23.24.1). Πρόβλημα θα είδαν όσοι έχουν subnet, όπως εγώ που έχω ένα server με 2 ifs (10.23.24.60, 10.23.24.65, ο οποίος δείχνει να είναι κανονικά συνδεδεμένος, με τα service του μια χαρά, routing) και το subnet (τα PCίδια πίσω από το server π.χ. 10.23.24.66) με τίποτα δεν κάνουν ping στην "αντίπερα όχθη" (10.23.24.1). 

Το πρόβλημα το εστίασα στο routing και ειδικά στην zebra (10.23.24.1). Έκανα αρκετές φορές την quagga restart και εκεί που δεν έπαιρνα ping, μετά το restart, πήρα κανα 4,5 και μετά πάλι κανένα...

Πήγα και έκανα ένα-ένα start/stop τα service της quagga, rip, zebra, osfp και είδα πως το zebra βγάζει προβλήματα. could not lock /usr/var/run/quagga zepra.pid (κάτι τέτοιο).

Linuxάδες του AWMN, βοήθεια !!!

----------


## bchris

Same here....

Κι εμενα μονο o server "βλεπει" awmn... Ολα τα αλλα απο πισω τπτ.

Στο δικο μου βεβαια δεν βγαζει κανενα error η φοραδα, αν αυτο 
σημαινει κατι  ::  

Οσο για δικο σου Νικο, κοιτα αν υπαρχει το directory, to arxeio, αν
μπορει να γραψει εκει μεσα... τι να πω...

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Οσο για δικο σου Νικο, κοιτα αν υπαρχει το directory, to arxeio, αν
> μπορει να γραψει εκει μεσα... τι να πω...


Το αρχείο υπάρχει και μέσα γράφει το pid, αν θυμάμαι καλά το 1001, έψαξα στο inet και βρήκα πως αυτό το αρχείο δημιουργήται μόνο του από το configure....

----------


## bchris

....Δεν ξερω.... Το δικο μου, μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα.  ::  

Γι αυτο αποφασισα να το ξηλωσω και να βαλω FreeBSD  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> ....Δεν ξερω.... Το δικο μου, μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα.  
> 
> Γι αυτο αποφασισα να το ξηλωσω και να βαλω FreeBSD


Τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά..... Έλα ***** στον τόπο σου και ....

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα, το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε από εχθές το απόγευμα που πήγα σπίτι και μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει. Μόνο του ; έβαλε κάποιος το χεράκι του ; Τι να πω  ::

----------


## bchris

Και σε μενα επισης....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καταφερα επιτελους να στησω routing με την καταλυτικη βηθεια του outliner se slack και αφου δουλεψε μια μερα τορα ενω διαβαζω awmn ikes διευθυνσεις απο ola ta pc το dc αρνειται να δουλεψει σε ολα στο ροθτερ δεν ξερο καθοσ δεν εχει dc 
εχει σχεση με τα παραπανω προβληματα που ειπε ο νικος 
καμια λυση¨?
μηπως επειδη πηγαμε στο 3 απο 1 καναλι εχει καποια σχεση  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> καταφερα επιτελους να στησω routing με την καταλυτικη βηθεια του outliner se slack και αφου δουλεψε μια μερα τορα ενω διαβαζω awmn ikes διευθυνσεις απο ola ta pc το dc αρνειται να δουλεψει σε ολα στο ροθτερ δεν ξερο καθοσ δεν εχει dc 
> εχει σχεση με τα παραπανω προβληματα που ειπε ο νικος 
> καμια λυση¨?
> μηπως επειδη πηγαμε στο 3 απο 1 καναλι εχει καποια σχεση


Καλημέρα, εχθές το βράδι καταρχήν είχε πέσει το DC και δεν δούλευε οπότε είναι ενας λόγος που δεν μπορούσες να συνδεθείς (μάλλον).

Αν ξέρεις πως δουλεύει το DC και δεν μπορείς να μπεις, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το connection μέσα από το DC σε passive. Γενικώς παίξε με εκείνα τα options.

Μεγειά το slack  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Στον κόμβο από σήμερα έχει καταργηθεί το rip, για την ομαλή μετάβαση σε bgp.
Οι clinets με subnets (Onikoseimai, pablo, Golden Dragon) δουλεύουν πια με static routes

----------


## pikos

Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω το dhcp για δοκιμές;
Ρωτάω διότι σήμερα όταν το χρησιμοποίησα μου έδωσε την .12 
Και μου φάνηκε περίεργο να έχω IP στην αρχή του Subnet  ::

----------


## Achille

Λογικό είναι. Στα dhcp δίνουμε από 2-30 συνήθως.

Αφού σου το έδωσε ο dhcp, χρησιμοποίησέ το άφοβα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Περαστήκανε τα τελευταία πακέτα στο router

----------


## ONikosEimai

Συνδέθηκε κάποιος στο AP του Jacobs με 
10.23.26.37 000d88ab26c4 
?nister.dimitris.awmn 005070640e8d 

Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξει κάτι ;

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καλησπερα σημερα φενεται ειμαστε κατω τι γινεται  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ξέχασα να ενημερώσω γιατί τρέχω σήμερα...

έχει κολλήσει το router, βασικά δε σηκώθηκε στο restart μετά από upgrade του firmware της cisco στο link προς Manolis(1057)

Ο Ιάκωβος έχει ειδοποιηθεί, μόλις φτάσει σπίτι θα φροντίσει.

Μόλις βρω και εγώ χρόνο (όχι νωρίτερα από 10 ημέρες), θα δω τι συντήρηση/αναβάθμιση μπορεί να θέλει ο κόμβος

----------


## jabarlee

σηκώθηκε ο κόμβος, όχι όμως και η cisco προς Manolis, η οποία μετά το firm.upgrade βγάζει segmentation error.

Προτίθεμαι να δώσω την ανταλλάξω με τη δική μου προσωρινά (ώσπου να βρούμε τι διάολο φταίει), αν κάποιος αναλάβει να έρθει μέχρι εδώ να την πάρει, και μετά πάει από τον Ιάκωβο να κάνει την αλλαγή

----------


## ONikosEimai

Προσπαθησαμε να αντικαταστησουμε εχθες το απογευμα την Cisco 350 (ad-hoc link me manolis) με μια αλλη που μας εδωσε ο Jabarlee αλλα δεν την αναγνωρισε ο router και την ξηλωσαμε μαζι με τον LambrosG. 

Να υπενθυμησω πως ο router του Jacobs ειναι PI-166MMX με 4χ16MB RAM sims.

Η παλια Cisco εχει πεθανει ενω η καινουργια δεν δουλευει στον router (δουλευει ομως σε laptop που την δοκιμασα).

Η μνημη δεν μπηκε (του GoldenDragon), και ολα τα εξαρτηματα τα εχει ο LambrosG τα οποια θα τα δοκιμασει σπιτι του (και μια μνημη που εδωσε ο Jabarlee για δοκιμη).

Ο LambrosG εβγαλε και φωτογραφιες με ολη την θεα απο τον Jacobs που θα τις βαλουμε εδω.

----------


## lambros_G

Ιδου και η πανοραμική θεα από τον jacobs, αν και σουρουπο με συννεφια....

----------


## indyone

Κάποιος χρήστης με MAC Address *00:e0:98:bd:d4:3e* είχε συνδεθεί στον Jacobs, οποιος αντιλήφθηκα ότι χρησιμοποιήσε στατική IP και μάλιστα IP που χρησιμοποιούσε άλλος χρήστης (αλλά όχι εκείνη την στιγμή). Η IP έιναι η *10.23.24.36*  ::  
Την Κυριακή 14-11-2004 στις περίπου 04:00 διαπίστωσα ότι έκανε port scanning σε όλους τους clients του Jacobs και μάλιστα aggressive.
Οπως γνωρίζουμε το port scanning τετοιου τύπου δεν είναι "ευγενικό".
Τα μέτρα τα οποία πήρα είναι να γινεται reject η mac από το firewall του Jacobs...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αν αυτός ο χρήστης επιθυμεί να ξανασυνδεθεί τον παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει με κάποιον από τους ONikosEimai, GoldenDragon, Jabarlee ή εμένα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πως κατάλαβες ότι έκανε scan;;; Λογικά δεν περνάει από το router οπότε και φίλτρο στο firewall να βάλεις δεν θα τον εμποδίσει να κάνει scan στους υπόλοιπους που βρίσκονται στο AP.

----------


## jabarlee

σήμερα αντικαταστάθηκε το router του jacobs, χάρη στην προσφορά του Golden Dragon και το τρέξιμο του ONikosEimai

όλα δουλεύουν, αν παρατηρηθούν δυσλειτουργείες, θα οφείλονται στην προσωρινή περίοδο του fine tuning

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Την Κυριακή 9/1/05 κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο κόμβος του Jacob θα είναι down
λόγω εργασιών (αλλαγή του ιστού και αλλαγή των καλωδίων RF). 
Απλή ενημέρωση για τους Clients και τα BackBone Link.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έγινε το update στον κόμβο του Jacobs.
Ο κεντρικός ιστός αντικαταστήθηκε επιτυγχάνοντας και καλύτερη στήριξη αυτού. 
Έγινε μεταφορά του ενός πιάτου και αντικατάσταση ενός καλωδίου LMR καθώς επίσης και πολύ καλή μόνωση των βυσμάτων. 
Το Link με Jabarlee (34) παίζει πολύ καλά όπως και πριν.
Το Link με εμένα (2125) βελτιώθηκε πάρα πολύ,
ενώ τo Link με Manolis (1057) συνεχίζει να έχει κάποια προβληματάκια.
όπως είχε και πριν.

----------


## koem

Το link με τον Μανώλη (#1057) βελτιώθηκε με τη χρήση πιάτου 80εκ., έγινε καλύτερη στόχευση και διάφορες δοκιμές. Ενώ μέχρι το βράδυ έπαιζε άψογα, από τα μεσάνυχτα και μετά έχω πολλά lost packets και δραματική επιδείνωση της ποιότητας σύνδεσης, χωρίς να έχει συμβεί κάτι...

Πέρα από αυτό, καλό θα ήταν να βελτιωθεί το link του Manolis με τον Jacobs, για να γίνει εκ νέου αξιόπιστη η διαδρομή αυτή.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> καλό θα ήταν να βελτιωθεί το link του Manolis με τον Jacobs, για να γίνει εκ νέου αξιόπιστη η διαδρομή αυτή.


...κάτι συζητιέται γι’αυτό  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες μετά την αναβάθμιση των κεραιών του κόμβου Jacobs.

----------


## jabarlee

πολύ ωραία...ειδικά η μεταφορά του ενός πιάτου νομίζω ότι βολεύει πολύ!

----------


## ONikosEimai

πω, πω !! μπηκε ταξη !!! ευγε !!!

----------


## lambros_G

Μπράβο παιδιά,πολύ καλή δουλειά.  ::  
Όντως μπήκε τάξη και νομίζω πως πλέον δεν θα φοβόμαστε μηπως τα πιάτα γίνουν ιπτάμενα,μαζι με τον ιστό  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δεν κουνάει τίποτα πια !!!  ::  
Να ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά που ήρθαν και βοήθησαν στην αναβάθμιση των κεραιών.
Τον Κώστα (Pyros), τον Νώντα (Diasnet), τον Μανώλη (GOLDEN DRAGON) και
Φυσικά την αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## labakis1

Είμαι νέος στο awmn και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να εκφέρω γνώμη (ντρέπομαι)  ::  αλλά από τις φώτο πιστέυω ότι οι κεραίες (κοίταν) πολύ ψηλά για να βλέπουν τον Μανώλη εγώ είμαι στο καμίνι που φαίνεται στη φότο και ενώ βλέπω τον jacobs τα πακέτα φευγουν από μένα αλλά επιστροφή δεν έχω με λίγα λόγια πιστέυω ότι οι κεραίες κοιτάνε το βουνό απέναντι....  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Είμαι νέος στο awmn και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να εκφέρω γνώμη (ντρέπομαι)  αλλά από τις φώτο πιστέυω ότι οι κεραίες (κοίταν) πολύ ψηλά για να βλέπουν τον Μανώλη εγώ είμαι στο καμίνι που φαίνεται στη φότο και ενώ βλέπω τον jacobs τα πακέτα φευγουν από μένα αλλά επιστροφή δεν έχω με λίγα λόγια πιστέυω ότι οι κεραίες κοιτάνε το βουνό απέναντι....


Όλες οι κεραίες (εκτός μιας) είναι βαλμένες να κοιτάνε συγκεκριμένους στόχους. Μόνο μία κεραία είναι για πελάτες, αυτή που έχει την κλίση προς-τα-κάτω και είναι πάνω-πάνω στον ιστό, η sector.

Αυτό που θες εσύ είναι να συνδεθείς στον Jacobs ή να πεις την γνώμη σου ;

----------


## jabarlee

Δε θυμάμαι τώρα πόσες μοίρες άνοιγμα έχει στον κατακόρυφο άξονα η sector, αλλά αν είναι στην ίδια κλίση που ήτανε πριν, είναι σίγουρο ότι η περιοχή που λές, labaki1, είναι μέσα στο κεντρικό λοβό.

Δε διαφωνώ βέβαια να δωθεί λίγη ακόμα κλίση, προκειμένου το AP να μην είναι ανιχνεύσιμο από περιοχές σε απόσταση >2,5χμ.

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος client που να είναι μακρύτερα

----------


## tyfeonas

εντελως ενημερωτικα εγω το ap του jacobs το πιανω εδω στο μενιδι.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απ’ ότι γνωρίζω η sector τοποθετήθηκε όπως ακριβώς ήταν, δεν πειράχτηκε καθόλου η κλίση της,
Ήμουν της γνώμης να δώσουμε λίγο κλίση ακόμα προς τα κάτω από αυτήν που είχε αλλά δεν 
είχαμε χρόνο για πειράματα και εκτός αυτού ίσως να επηρεάζαμε είδη τα παιδιά που ήταν συνδεδεμένοι.
Απ’ ότι είδαμε όλοι πάνω-κάτω είχαν το ίδιο σήμα εκτός του ONikosEimai που είχε πέσει από 75% στο 70% αλλά αυτό ίσως να έχει σχέση με το Δεξιά-αριστερά της sector.

----------


## jabarlee

Μια και τελευταία είμαι αποδέκτης αρκετών παραπόνων σχετικά με την απόδοση του AP του Ιάκωβου, σας παραθέτω το carrier test από το cisco:

|* * * * * 100% 
|* * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * * * 
|* * * * * * * * * * * * * 
1 1 2 2 3 3 4 4 5 5 6 6 7 
2 7 2 7 2 7 2 7 2 7 2 7 2 

carrier busy 

|* -74dBm
|* * * * * 
|* * * * * *
|* * * * * * * *
|* * * * * * * * *
|* * * * * * * * * * * * *
|* * * * * * * * * * * * *
|* * * * * * * * * * * * *
|* * * * * * * * * * * * *
|* * * * * * * * * * * * *
1 1 2 2 3 3 4 4 5 5 6 6 7
2 7 2 7 2 7 2 7 2 7 2 7 2

noise 


Όπως βλέπετε η κατάσταση είναι ψιλοτραγική σε όλα τα κανάλια, και αυτό είναι κάτι που πολύ δύσκολα αντιμετωπίζεται σε ένα AP...

Παρεπιπτόντως, κάντε ένα scan και γράψτε εδώ τι πιάνετε (όπως είναι οι κεραίες σας στημένες) Στήστε καρτέρι για ssid "syllogos" (νομίζω...)

Πάντως αν δε βρεθεί λύση, δε μένει παρά να καταργηθεί το AP, και ας στηθεί κάπου πιο χαμηλά, που δε θα μαζεύει τόσο θόρυβο

Ελπίζω με το downtilt της sector, να βελτιωθεί λίγο η κατάσταση. Στον κατακόρυφο άξονα έχει μόνο 13° άνοιγμα, οπότε αν φτάνει μέχρι Μενίδι, θέλει κάμποσο κάτω

EDITED: βλέπω επίσης ότι το Link με τον manolis έχει πολύ χαμηλό σήμα, ενώ η ισχύς και από τις 2 μεριές είναι αρκετά υψηλή.
Οπότε ή η στόχευση δεν είναι καλή, είτε κάτι καλωδιακό/βυσματικό συμβαίνει κάπου. (το σήμα που λαμβάνει ο jacobs τώρα είναι -83 db, είναι λογικό το link να σέρνεται)
Δυστυχώς ακόμα μια φορά, δεν έχω χρόνο για δοκιμές στοχεύσεις κ.τ.λ. Αν μπορέσετε και πάλι να το αναλάβετε άλλοι, θα είναι καλά

----------


## jabarlee

Ούτε εγώ ούτε ο Manolis έχουμε link με Ιάκωβο.

Από τη μεριά μου είναι οκ, υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι πάει στραβά με το ρεύμα στον Ιάκωβο (δεν απαντάει ούτε το εξωτερικό cisco WBG του)

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όντως διότι ούτε με εμένα υπήρχε τίποτα, καμία επαφή με το BackBone Link μου.

Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα όμως παίζει άψογα.

Pinging jacobs.awmn [10.23.24.249] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.23.24.249: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.249: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.249: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.249: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 10.23.24.249:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 1ms

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα μαζί με τον Pyro ρυθμίσαμε την sector και το Backbone Link με Manoli 1057.
Ας δούνε και οι clients και ας μας πούνε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Όσο για το Link με Manoli αποφασήσαμε να μπει τις επόμενες μέρες και αν είναι καλός ο καιρός 1 πιάτο 80 cm με feeder.
Ρυθμίσαμε όσο γινόταν το Link καλύτερα με την Τηλεφωνική υποστίρηξη του Manoli.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Το σήμα στο acu (manolis-jacobs) από την μεριά Jacobs έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο αλλά:

α) κάνει βουτιές στα κόκκινα ανά χρονικά διαστήματα (ανά 2,3 λεπτά)
β) για κάποιο λόγο έχει χάσει τα routes και το link δεν έχει καθόλου traffic

έκανα restart την quagga και στους 2 routers αλλά δεν....

Σχετικά με την sector, πάλι έχασα άλλα 2% και έφτασα στα 70% (καλά είναι δεν λέω αλλά λιγότερο από το 74%-78% που είχα παλαιότερα)

*EDIT*
Τα routes έφτιαξαν μόνα τους και περνάει traffic τώρα  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Το σήμα στο acu (manolis-jacobs) από την μεριά Jacobs έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο αλλά:
> 
> α) κάνει βουτιές στα κόκκινα ανά χρονικά διαστήματα (ανά 2,3 λεπτά)


Μήπως έχει Mini PCI card cisco?
Αν ναι, ποιο firmware έχει; Γιατί στα release notes του τελευταίου firmware λέει τα εξής στο Resolved Caveats.



> When a mini PCI card is in an area where adjacent access point channels are overlapping, the card switches between the two access points every 2 to 3 minutes, resulting in high backbone traffic.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση απλά είχε τύχει να διαβάσω τα release notes και το θυμόμουν

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ONikosEimai
> 
> Το σήμα στο acu (manolis-jacobs) από την μεριά Jacobs έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο αλλά:
> 
> α) κάνει βουτιές στα κόκκινα ανά χρονικά διαστήματα (ανά 2,3 λεπτά)
> 
> 
> Μήπως έχει Mini PCI card cisco?
> Αν ναι, ποιο firmware έχει; Γιατί στα release notes του τελευταίου firmware λέει τα εξής στο Resolved Caveats.
> ...


Έχει μια Cisco 350 και πρέπει να είναι pcmcia σε pci slot (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και Ad-Hoc mode. Τις βουτιές (οι οποίες έχουν σταματήσει αυτή την ώρα) τις έκανε στο κανάλι 9 ενώ σε κάποια άλλα κανάλια δεν το έκανε. Πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την ώρα μάλλον....

Thanx anyway  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος Jacobs θα είναι down για εργασίες.
Θα μεταφερθεί ο server σε άλλο σημείο στην ταράτσα.
Θα ενημερώσω για ότι νεότερο.

----------


## jabarlee

πότε πότε πότε ;;;;

-----
μάλλον τώρα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο server του κόμβου μεταφέρθηκε σε εξωτερική ντουλάπα και την διαχείριση
συντήρησης και προστασίας του κόμβου ανέλαβε ο Pyros μιας και ο Jacob
μετακομίζει.
Ιδού και μια Φώτο με την νέα θέση του server.

----------


## lambros_G

Και το όνομα αυτού........PyroJacobs  ::  

Μεγειά !!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Και το όνομα αυτού........PyroJacobs


χααχαχαχαχχαχα !!! Πολύ καλό !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα ήθελα λίγο να εκθέσω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που έχω και εγω για τον κόμβο του jacobs.Πριν 4-5 μέρες δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Είχα Link quality σχεδόν πάντα πάνω απο 90% και σπάνια έπεφτε κάτω από το 85% και Signal Strenth μεταξύ 15%-20%. Σύμφωνα με την node είμαι 700μ μακριά απο τον Jacobs. H κεραία που χρησιμοποιώ είναι μια Cantenna και η κάρτα που έχω είναι μια Asus 802.11b/g. Tα Ping που είχα ήταν πολύ καλά με μέσω όρο περιπού τα 4ms-8ms. Ήμουν σε θέση να κατεβάζω ακόμα και με 200kb/sec. To Σαβ/κο αυτό ξαφνικά έχασα το Link. Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με τον Μανώλη μου εξήγησε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος αλλάζει κατοχή αλλά παραμένει λειτουργικός. Σήμερα το πρωί και ενώ είχα χρόνο είπα να μετακινήσω την κεραία για να δω αν θα μπορούσα να πιάσω και πάλι τον κόμβο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως τον ξαναέπιασα βάζοντας την κεραία πιο χαμηλά απο το σημείο που την είχα και διαπιστώνοντας με λύπη μου οτι όλα είχαν άλλαξει προς το χειρότερο. Αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε κάνω Ping με μέσο όρο 1200ms  ::  ενώ το Link Quality είναι μεταξυ 5%-7% και το Signal Stregth μου ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνέχει από 55%-90%. Tην κεραία την έβαλα στο θεωρητικά καλύτερο σημείο που έπιασα σήμα ελέγχοντάς το απο το Network Stumbler όπου το καλύτερο SNR που είχα ήταν το 12 ενώ στο παρελθόν είχα μέχρι 22.
Τα επισημαίνω όλα αυτά για να δω αν άλλοι Clients του Jacobs έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα και να ρωτήσω αν μετακινήθηκαν καθόλου οι κεραίες στο διάστημα αυτο.
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Μανώλη (Jabarlee) για την υπομονή που δείχνει και μου απαντάει σε ότι τον ρωτήσω.

----------


## jabarlee

::  thnx

τα προβλήματα που επισημαίνεις δεν έχουνε να κάνουμε με την αλλαγή ιδιοκτησίας του κόμβου, η οποία έχει γίνει πριν 1 μήνα περίπου. Έχει σχέση με τον πολύ θορυβο στη περιοχή, που οφείλεται κυρίως σε διάφορους που εκπέμπουνε με μεγάλη ισχύ, και μάλιστα σε 802.11G, που είναι καταστροφή για τη μπάντα.

Υπάρχει σκέψη να γίνουνε 1-2 αλλαγές στο setup του κόμβου, κάποιες άμεσα, κάποιες σε λίγο καιρό.

Εκτός από αυτά όμως, πρέπει να παρατηρήσω ότι και το δικό σου setup δεν είναι καλό. Μια cantenna σε συνδυασμό με μια κάρτα wifi που δε μειώνει ισχύ, εκπέμπει περίπου στα 30dB, που είναι 10dB πάνω από το όριο, δηλαδή >300% Επιπλέον, μια cantenna δεν έχει καλό πρότυπο εκπομπής, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργεί αρκετό θόρυβο στους άλλους. Τέλος, υποθέτοντας ότι έιναι περίπου 12-13db, σημαίνει ότι αν είχες μια πιο κατάλληλη κεραία, θα μπορούσες να βελτιώσεις τη λήψη σου ~9-10 dB (βέβαια με τη προϋπόθεση ότι το wifi interface σου θα μπορούσε να μειώση ισχύ στο 1mW)

----------


## fatsoulas

H αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω και το καλύτερο configuration για το δίκτυο απλά είχα την κάρτα και ήθελα να δω αν φτιάχνοντας και μια κεραία θα συνδεόμουν στο δίκτυο. Έχω στα άμεσα σχέδια μου να αλλάξω την κεραία και μετα και την κάρτα και με την εμπειρια που αποκτώ σιγά σιγά να φτιάξω μια καλή σύνδεση  ::  

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ενημέρωση Μανώλη αλλά και για τις χρήσιμες παρατηρήσεις σου  :: 

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα,μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο προγραμματακι που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω για να κατεβάσω την ένταση της κάρτας μου και επίσης πως μπορώ να δω σε ποια ένταση παίζει η κάρτα μου. Το ξέρω είμαι λίγο άσχετος  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

πάμε σε pm  ::

----------


## t_angel

Εγώ απο την μεριά μου απλά θα προσθέσω ότι και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω.

Ενώ "έπαιζα" στα 2-4ms τώρα είμαι στα 500 και το πρωί με μεσημέρι(της Κυριακής) στα 1400ms μέσο όρο.

Στα scan που κάνω βρίσκω αυτόν εδώ τον τύπο:
Cell 02 - Address: 02:30:0F:74:23 :: 4
ESSID:"bridgenm"
Mode:Ad-Hoc
Encryption key :: n
Channel:1
Quality:106/0 Signal level:-19 dBm Noise level:-125 dBm


που όπως βλέπετε εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 1.
Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι η sector του jacobs εκπέμπει στο 4 και ότι αυτός ο bridgenm χρησιμοποιεί 802.11G τότε λέμε έαν, πήγεναι κανά δυό κανάλια πάνω ο jacobs ap(πχ στο κάναλι 6) τότε δεν θα υπήρχε κάποια βελτίωση στους clients;

----------


## fatsoulas

Και εγώ είναι η αλήθεια στο scan που κάνω τον πιάνω το τύπο αλλά οφείλω να πω οτι και παλιότερα τον έπιανα και δεν είχα πρόβλημα τότε με την σύνδεσή μου, τώρα αύτη τη στιγμή τα πράγματα δείχνουν να έχουν βελτιωθεί αρκετά. Σας παραθέτω το Ping που κάνω στην 10,23,24,01

Pinging 10.23.24.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=24ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=63ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=10ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.23.24.1:
Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 14ms

----------


## jabarlee

αντικαταστήθηκε σήμερα η sector με μια omni 7db (ανήκει στον Golden Dragon).

Θα ακολουθήσει μια δοκιμαστική περίοδος για να δούμε πως πάνε τα πράγματα, αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μείνει, καθώς πια υπάρχουνε clients που βρίσκονται εκτός των 120° της sector

Κάντε τις δοκιμές σας και αναφέρετε αποτελέσματα

----------


## fatsoulas

Λοιπόν να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου μετά τις αλλαγές. Έχω Signal Strength στα 10-15% και Link Quality στα 95-98%. Σε Ping που κάνω έχω τα εξής αποτελέσματα

Pinging 10.23.24.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times<10ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.23.24.1:
Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 3ms

Ένω σε ένα τυχαίο Download που έκανα κατέβαζα με 175kb/sec και το Link Quality έμενε συνέχεια πάνω από το 90%. Αυτές είναι οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις που είχα μετά τις αλλαγές. Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να μετακινήσω λίγο την κεραία για να δω αν θα έχω κάποια βελτίωση και θα ενημερώσω εκ νέου πάλι

----------


## t_angel

Εγώ ενώ μόλις μπήκε η omni, και για καμιά ώρα αφού μπήκε, είμουν στα 400ms μετά έπεσα στα 10ms μέσο όρο και από τότε πάω καλά.

Παρατηρώ ότι το signal strenth μου δεν ανέβηκε σημαντικά και θα πειράξω λίγο την στόχευση της κεραίας.

Πάντως για την στιγμή δεν παραπονιέμαι μια χαρά είμαι και έχω ρίξει και το txpower στα 15dbm.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω κάποια μικρή μείωση του Signal Strength σε κάποιους clients.

----------


## loipon123

Όσον αφορα σε εμένα [berserker] οι εντυπώσεις απο την αλλαγή της κεραίας ήταν τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιακές! Απέχω 300m το maximum απο τον jacobs με καθαρότατη οπτική επαφή αλλά επειδή ήμουν έξω απο την sector δεν είχα δει καλό σήμα απο την μέρα που συνδέθηκα.

Με την αντικατάσταση της κεραίας έχω τρομακτική βελτίωση της ποιότητας του λινκ μου το οποίο παλιότερα έπαιζε μόνο τα βράδια [λίγοι clients] και με ταχύτητες που δεν είχαν ξεπεράσει τα 10kb/s !!!!

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε η ψήφος μου σχετικά με την κεραία δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι *απολύτως θετική*.

Κάτι άλλο που θα ήθελα επίσης να σημειώσω, αφού πρώτα καλωσορίσω και τους καινουργιους clients. Μιας και απ' ότι φαίνεται είμαστε αρκετοί πλέον που βρισκόμαστε κοντά και με οπτική επαφή με τον Jacobs ας προσπαθήσουμε να κρατήσουμε την ισχύ όσο το δυνατόν πιο χαμηλά. Ο θόρυβος στην περιοχή είναι τρομερός [με πρόχειρα scan βρισκει κανείς ενα κάρο ssid's] ας μην παρεμποδίζουμε και ο ένας τον άλλο μιας και είμαστε και πολλοί.

Όσον αφορά στον client bil δεν έχει καθόλου καλή ποιότητα σήματος με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί καθόλου. Απ' όσο είχαμε δει παλιότερα πρέπει να πίανει σήμα μέσω ανάκλασης οπότε λόγω της αλλαγής κεραίας θα δοκιμάσουμε και αλλαγές στην στόχευση.

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να ευχαριστήσω τον Jabarlee / Pyro για την αλλαγή [και τις άπειρες βοήθειες] και την παροχή του κόμβου αντίστοιχα, τον golden dragon για την ευγενική παραχώρηση της κεραίας του [σου εύχομαι να πάρει η ΑΕΚ πρωτάθλημα ] , όπως και τον oNikosEimai που είναι μέσα σε όλα!

Φιλικά, Berserker[/list]

----------


## ONikosEimai

Και εγώ είδα τις πρώτες μέρες μεγάλη βελτίωση (όχι στο σήμα μου, μόνο στα pings) αλλά τώρα επανήλθε η παλιά κατάσταση...


```
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=523ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=287ms TTL=63
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=635ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=413ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=261ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=374ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=803ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=547ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=546ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=307ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=170ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=180ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=569ms TTL=63
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=604ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=572ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=575ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=624ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=723ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=759ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=621ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=317ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=413ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 time=323ms TTL=63
```

----------


## jabarlee

μη τρελλαίνεστε γενικώς, αφήστε 1-2 μέρες τουλάχιστον για να έχετε συνολική εικόνα.

η omni δε πρόκειται να βελτιώσει το θέμα του θορύβου, όταν δίπλα υπάρχουνε 2-3 WRTG που εκπέμπουνε σε G

----------


## jabarlee

Αύριο κατά τις 5 ενδεχομένως να υπάρξει διακοπή της λειτουργίας του κόμβου για εργασίες αναβάθμισης (UpgradeToSarge)

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μανώλη μιας και θα κάνετε το καλό,
Κάντε και μια καλύτερη στόχευση το Link σας γιατί έχει πάρει τον κατήφορο...
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να έρθω και εγώ, αλλά δεν γίνετε γιατί θα ταξιδεύω για Κρήτη.



```
Tracing route to jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.249]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  int-network.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.201]
  2    3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.75]
  3   297 ms   625 ms   621 ms  caribou.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.249]

Trace complete.
```

και άλλες στιγμές:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\DiMiTRiS^^^>tracert jabarlee.awmn

Tracing route to jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.249]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  int-network.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.201]
  2    5 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.75]
  3    39 ms    12 ms    30 ms  caribou.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.249]

Trace complete.
```

καλύτερα.
Κάτι επηρεάζει.

----------


## jabarlee

Να πω πως λόγω αυξημένου φόρτου εργασίας του Πύρου, δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει χτες η προγραμματισμένη αναβάθμιση.

Ελπίζουμε να μπορέσουμε να την κάνουμε σήμερα, μέχρι το μεσημεράκι (γιορτάζει κιόλας ο άνθρωπος)

Πάντως να πω σχετικά με τη στόχευση: έκανα μερικές δουλίτσες στο δικό μου κόμβο, και ανακάλυψα ελαττωματικό κοννέκτορα στο λινκ μου προς (τέως) jacobs. Με μια προσωρινή αποκατάσταση, κέρδισα πολλά db που με τη πάροδο του χρόνου χάνονταν σιγά-σιγά. Σήμερα που θα έχω crimp tool στα χέρια μου, θα αποκατασταθεί μια και καλή.

----------


## fatsoulas

ΕΕΕΕΕ τότε να του πεις ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ::   ::   ::  

Και προσοχή στα πολλά γλυκά  ::   ::

----------


## loipon123

Απο μένα και τον bil επίσης ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!

Άντε και να κανονίσουμε καμιά φορά να τα πούμε και όλοι μαζι οι ντόπιοι...

----------


## jabarlee

δυστυχώς το εγχείρημα δε πέτυχε παρά τις προσπάθειες και του paravoid

θα προσπαθήσω να βρω τον άλλο κγουρού Αχιλλέα, μήπως και μπορέσει να βοηθήσει

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα, μετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια (Τρι Ιούλ 01, 2003) επιστράφηκε στον Δαμιανό η sector 120° που είχε παραχωρήσει στον κόμβο.
Αν έχετε διαβάσει μερικά μηνύματα πιο πίσω αντικαταστάθηκε από μια omni την οποία έχει δώσει ο goldendragon και εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα (αφού πια υπάρχουνε clients σχεδόν στην "πλάτη" της sector

Αν και δεν ήμουνα ποτέ client του κόμβου, ευχαριστώ το Δαμιανό για αυτή την ευγενική παραχώρηση, που χρησίμευσε τόσο ώστε μια εποχή ο κόμβος είχε περισσότερους clients από όσους μπορούσε να αντέξει

Νομίζω ότι εκπροσωπώ όλους τους clients του κόμβου σε αυτό, ακόμα και αυτούς που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένοι πια

----------


## fatsoulas

Ναι ναι αν και μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα θεωρούνται αυτονόητα δεν πειράζει να τα επαναλαμβάνουμε.

Ευχαριστούμε για την εξυπηρέτηση τόσο του δαμιανού όπου για 2 χρόνια ο κόμβος λειτουργούσε χάρη στην κεραία του αλλά να ευχαριστήσουμε και τον dd όπου ο κόμβος συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί πλέον χάρη στη δική του κεραία

Thanx guys

----------


## dti

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην περιοχή και χαίρομαι που βοήθησα κι εγώ όπως μπορούσα.

----------


## jabarlee

Κατά τις 18:00 σήμερα θα διακοπεί η λειτουργία του κόμβου για αναβάθμιση του router (ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να πιάσει)

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έπιασε, έπιασε !  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω τίποτα ασύρματα μόνο ενσύρματα. Και τώρα έλεγα να πάω να δω μήπως έπαθε κάτι η κεραία μου


Ας πουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά του κόμβου αν έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί εγώ έχω  ::

----------


## t_angel

Εγω pingάρω μέχρι το 10.23.24.1
Απο εκεί και πέρα τίποτα.

DNS δεν παίζει εκτός και εάν ο server άλλαξε από 10.23.24.1

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Υπομονή - Υπομονή  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μυρίζομαι καλές εξελίξεις!

Άντε να δούμε  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ένα προβληματάκι υπάρχει με το routing, όταν όλα θα είναι έτοιμα θα πέσει ανακοίνωση εδώ

----------


## aangelis

> ένα προβληματάκι υπάρχει με το routing, όταν όλα θα είναι έτοιμα θα πέσει ανακοίνωση εδώ





```
traceroute to 10.23.24.1 (10.23.24.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)  0.253 ms   0.158 ms   0.152 ms
 2  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.97)  0.744 ms   0.720 ms   0.596 ms
 3  gw-sv1gft.shadowcaster.awmn (10.83.252.102)  2.860 ms   3.981 ms   2.848 ms
 4  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  4.157 ms   7.301 ms   8.164 ms
 5  10.87.185.218  6.972 ms   6.282 ms   8.071 ms
 6  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  8.376 ms   17.872 ms   5.954 ms
 7  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  45.883 ms * *
 8  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  57.049 ms   58.197 ms   61.018 ms
 9  * * *
10  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  56.475 ms * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  123.782 ms * *
15  * ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  63.382 ms *
16  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  109.962 ms   108.184 ms   106.323 ms
17  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  104.572 ms * *
18  * * *
19  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  71.846 ms   70.679 ms *
20  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  79.249 ms   87.636 ms *
21  * * *
22  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  52.224 ms   50.623 ms   53.723 ms
23  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  56.121 ms   54.879 ms *
24  * * *
25  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)  69.232 ms   69.364 ms   69.280 ms
26  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  64.871 ms   68.973 ms   65.917 ms
```

----------


## fatsoulas

> Υπομονή - Υπομονή


Πες, πες και σε μας κάτι μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνία  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ok, λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με το routing, μας έμεινε ο DNS, θα το βολέψουμε και αυτό εντός της ημέρας, ελπίζω

----------


## fatsoulas

okkkkkkkkk δουλεύει  ::  good job Μανώλη

----------


## t_angel

Εγώ είχα static ips που μαλλον δεν παίζουν πλέον.
ήταν οι:
gw-tangelis.jacobs.awmn : 10.23.24.44/255.255.255.192 (η wifi κάρτα του router) 

net.tangelis.jacobs.awmn : 10.23.24.80/255.255.255.248 
propetos.tangelis.jacobs.awmn: 10.23.24.81 
iapetos.tangelis.jacobs.awmn: 10.23.24.82 
lap.tangelis.jacobs.awmn : 10.23.24.83 
games.tangelis.jacobs.awmn : 10.23.24.84 
broadcast.tangelis.jacobs.awmn : 10.23.24.87 

το subnet 10.23.24.80/255.255.255.248 δεν δουλέυει.

----------


## jabarlee

ok, you're ready

δοκιμάστε αν παίζει dns ο 10.23.24.1 αλλιώς βάλτε το 10.23.24.234

----------


## Pyros

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μετά από αρκετή δουλειά κατά την διάρκεια του σαββατοκύριακου
και με την βοήθεια των Philip633, DiMiTRiS^^^ και Jabarlee έγινε 
τελικά η αναβάθμιση του κόμβου.
Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποια προβληματάκια ελπίζω να ξεπεραστούν και αυτά.
Όποιος από τους client έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ας στείλει pm.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Μετά από αρκετή δουλειά κατά την διάρκεια του σαββατοκύριακου
> και με την βοήθεια των Philip633, DiMiTRiS^^^ και Jabarlee έγινε 
> τελικά η αναβάθμιση του κόμβου.
> Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποια προβληματάκια ελπίζω να ξεπεραστούν και αυτά.
> Όποιος από τους client έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ας στείλει pm.


Δεν ανοίγεις μία ενότητα για τον κόμβο σου, με διάφορα στοιχεία;

----------


## jabarlee

ο ίδιος κόμβος είναι, αν αλλάξουμε domain και ssid το πολύ-πολύ ζητάμε από κάποιο Mod να αλλάξει το topic 

προς το παρόν τα έχουμε όλα όπως ήταν επί jacobs, για να μη κάνουνμε όλες τις αλλαγές μαζί (ssid, bgp as, κ.τ.λ.)  ::

----------


## jabarlee

παρακαλούνται οι clients του κόμβου να μου στείλουνε σε mail/pm τις συντεταγμένες τους (όπως αυτές είναι στην NodeDB) για να προχωρήσουμε στη υλοποίηση αυτού του project

----------


## fatsoulas

Θα ήθελα λίγο από τους clients του κόμβου να μου πουν αν οι συνδέσεις τους κάποια στιγμή στην διάρκεια της ημέρας πέφτουν ή αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα???

Ενδεικτικά παραθέτω και μια εικόνα όπου ο θόρυβος εκείνη την στιγμή ήταν στα -80 dbm  ::  ενώ η σύνδεση μου δείχνει οτι πέφτει από τα -85dbm και πάνω. 

Μήπως το παθαίνεται και εσείς αυτό????

----------


## jabarlee

Καλό είναι όσοι clients δεν έχουνε καταχωρηθεί στο nodeCal να το κάνουνε, για να εμπλουτιστεί η βάση και όταν θα είναι έτοιμη, να αντικαταστήσει την nodeDb

----------


## indyone

Βρε παιδιά έγινε καμια αλλαγή στο AP του Jacobs (Pyros)... Εφυγα για διακοπες την προηγουμενη βδομαδα και οταν γυρισα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω...
Συγκεκριμένα η τελευταια φορα που επαιζε μαλλον το δίκτυο ήταν την Παρασκευη 25/6 (όπως μου είπαν τα παιδία της πολυκατοικιας που βγαίνουν απο μένα...)
Οταν κανω scan πιάνω το ΑP αλλά το signal strength και το quality είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλά ενώ ο θορυβος έχει πάει στα ύψη... Ως αποτέλεσμα βλέπω οτι η κάρτα μου τρώει μερικα "Tx packet dropped" και απλα αποσυνδέεται...
Ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι σωστός (έλεγξα συνδέσεις καλωδίων, στόχευση κτλπ)

Ξερεις κανείς κάτι που δεν ξέρω?

----------


## jabarlee

από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι clients δείχνουνε να είναι κανονικά συνδεδεμένοι.
Αν βλέπεις ότι ο θόρυβος έχει πάει ψηλά ενώ το σήμα έχει πέσει, πιθανολογώ ότι κάποιος κοννέκτορας κάνει κόλπα

----------


## indyone

Μάλλον θα αναγκαστώ να τα κατεβάσω όλα καλώδια για να τα μετρησω...
Μου την δίνει οταν δεν παίζει κάτι, φταίνε οι συνδεσεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Καλησπέρα,

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο προβληματάκι στο κόμβο τώρα το απογευματάκι. Ενώ μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο κόμβο, ούτε ping μπορώ να κάνω ούτε και να συνδεθώ στο υπόλοιπο awmn..

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι υπάρχει κάποιο προβλημα.
Έχω ενημερώσει τον Pyro, αλλά θα σχολάσει αργα για να το κοιτάξει.

----------


## fatsoulas

ok thank u guys  ::

----------


## indyone

Επιτέλους ξανασυνδέθηκα...
Το πρόβλημα ήταν στο πινάκι απο το αρσενικό Ν-type βύσμα, το οποίο για κάποιο λόγο μπήκε λίγο πιο μέσα και δε είχε επαφή με το θηλυκό Ν-Type πινάκι...... βλαμμένα βύσματα!  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Ναι υπάρχει κάποιο προβλημα.
> Έχω ενημερώσει τον Pyro, αλλά θα σχολάσει αργα για να το κοιτάξει.


Και σήμερα Δευτέρα κατω τον βλέπω τον κόμβο  ::  

Υπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το hardware;

----------


## Pyros

Πρίν από λίγο ξεμπέρδεψα από ένα τετράετες Project με την Αεροπόρια.
Καιρος να δούμε και τον κόμβο.
Μαλλον έχει δίκιο ο "aangelis" θα το κοιτάξω αύριο το απόγευμα.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Πάλι κάτω είναι ο κόμβος  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Δεν θα'θελα να γίνω κουραστικός αλλά πάλι κάτω είναι ο κόμβος  :: 

Τουλάχιστον να ειδοποιήσω...

----------


## Philip

::  Είπα και εγώ τι έπαθε ξαφνικά παίζει μια χαρά 


```
Pinging 10.37.57.252 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.37.57.252: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=122
Reply from 10.37.57.252: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=122
Reply from 10.37.57.252: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=122
Reply from 10.37.57.252: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=122

Ping statistics for 10.37.57.252:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
```



```
Tracing route to winserver.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.252]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  3     6 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  6     2 ms     3 ms     9 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     4 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn [10.34.61.204]
  8     4 ms     4 ms     5 ms  winserver.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.252]

Trace complete.
```

Κάποιος να ενημερώσει τον Κώστα να δούμε τη θα γίνει !!! 

Πρέπει να γίνει και η αναβαθμίσει με το Link 841-2125 αλλά είναι σε διακοπές ο DiMTRiS 2125.

----------


## fatsoulas

Θέλω να αναφέρω κάτι θετικό το οποίο διαπίστωσα σήμερα στην ισχύ του σήματος μου. Βελτιώθηκε κατά πολύ (απο 2% σε 13%). Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό αφείλεται σε κάποια βελτίωση που έγινε από τον κόμβο η έχει να κάνει με τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα από τον εξοπλισμό μου. Πάντως οτι και να έγινε ειναι καλοδεχούμενο.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν εγινε κατι καινουργιο απλα λοιπουν ολοι τα μισα ασχετα ap ειναι κατω και επεσε ο θορυβος απο σεπτεμβρη τα λεμε χαχαχαχαχααχ  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι όντως, τώρα που λείπει κόσμος έχει λιγότερο θόρυβο. ::  
Πάντως εγώ που μπήκα στο Access Point του κόμβου είδα πως η ισχύς δεν ήταν στα 
5 mwatt όπως παίζει πάντα, αλλά είναι στα 15 mwatt.
Και αυτό πρέπει να έγινε κανά 2-3 μέρες τώρα τελευταία.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ;;;  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Kαι τώρα τι έγινε?? Τώρα δεν έχω καθόλου ισχυ 0%.Θα βάλω τα κλάματα  ::   ::  και μην μου πείτε οτι ήρθαν απο τις διακοπές τους  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απο ότι βλέπω το Access Point σε λαμβάνει 52% και το ping είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## fatsoulas

To ping μου σχεδόν πάντα ήταν καλό πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων 

Pinging 10.23.24.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=41ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=160ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times<10ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=58ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=24ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.23.24.1: bytes=32 times=65ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.23.24.1:
Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 160ms, Average = 37ms

Απλώς όταν είδα οτι είχα και ισχυ 13% ε τι να πω την καταβρήκα απίστευτα. Αλλά απ'οτι φαίνεται θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ με τα ισχύοντα δεδομένα (0%). Οκ υπάρχει και ένα ρητό που λέει και μη χειρότερα  ::

----------


## Pyros

JacobsAP Station fatsoulas
PING 10.23.24.49: 56 data bytes
64 bytes from fatsoulas.jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.49): icmp_seq=0. time=152 msec
64 bytes from fatsoulas.jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.49): icmp_seq=1. time<19 msec
64 bytes from fatsoulas.jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.49): icmp_seq=3. time<19 msec
64 bytes from fatsoulas.jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.49): icmp_seq=4. time<19 msec
64 bytes from fatsoulas.jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.49): icmp_seq=5. time<19 msec
----10.23.24.49 PING Statistics----
6 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 16% packet loss
round-trip (ms) min/avg/max = 0/30/152

Και το Latest Signal Str. 50% κατά τα λοιπά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις με το post που εκανες.

----------


## fatsoulas

Σημείωσα τις παρατηρήσεις που είδα, σε κάποια post. To απόγευμα είχα ξαφνικα signal strength 13% και πριν που το ξαναείδα ήταν στο 0%. Όλα τα post ήταν απλά παρατηρήσεις. Δεν ζήτησα απο κανένα το λόγο να μου εξηγήσει γιατι έγινε αυτό ούτε ζήτησα να διορθωθεί κάτι. Δεν θέλω να εκληφθεί άσχημα το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα 

Δεν ξέρω αν παρεξηγήθηκε κάτι απο τα προηγούμενα λεγομενά μου .Τώρα που τα ξαναδιαβάζω ίσως αυτό που μπορούσε να παρεξηγηθεί ήταν το "και μη χειρότερα". Δεν το ανέφερα για το δίκτυο αλλά το ανέφερα για μένα, δηλαδή για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε μην έχω καθόλου δίκτυο, οπότε και αυτό που έχω καλό ειναι.

Αυτά προς αποφυγήν οποιασδήποτε παρεξήγησης

----------


## indyone

Και εγώ εχθές περίπου το βράδυ πρόσεξα ότι από εκέι που είχα ένα traffic τις τάξης ~30-40KB είδα ότι ανέβηκε στα 700ΚΒ !!!
Κουφάθηκα γιατι τους τελευταίους μήνες που το output signal του AP ηταν στα 5mW είχα πολύ χάλια σήμα...
signal strength ~10-15%, link quality ~20% και noise ~20-30%
Παρόλο που χαναέφτιαξα καλώδια, ξανακέντραρα κτλπ τίποτα.. ακόμα και τώρα που δεν είναι πολλοί online, μολις υπάρξει λίγο traffic στο AP εγω άντε γεια...

Οταν πήγα είδα στον router μου εντάξει το σήμα ήταν πολύ καλό
Signal strength ~60, link quality ~80%, noise 2-3% (σαν τον παλιό καλό καιρό)
...οπότε υπέθεσα ότι ο Πύρος έβαλε ξανά την ισχύ στα 15mW :-)

Πάντως κρίμα που το ξανακατεβάσατε... ήταν όμορφα

----------


## jabarlee

όποιος μπορεί, ενεργοποιεί το account του κόμβου στο wind?
Επίσης, μήπως παράλληλα θα έπρεπε να αλλαχτεί και το όνομα/domain από jacobs σε pyros ?

----------


## indyone

Θα το κανω εγώ... τωρα που καθομαι και δεν εχω κατι αλλο να κανω...

----------


## ONikosEimai

Είμαι σε επικοινωνία με Jacobs και Winner ώστε να καταχωρηθεί και ο κόμβος Jacobs στο WiND.

Αφού καταχωρηθεί/ενεργοποιηθεί, μετά του αλλάζουμε και όνομα  ::

----------


## indyone

Οκ τότες.... με γλυτωσες :-p

----------


## ONikosEimai

Ο κόμβος Jacobs καταχωρήθηκε στο WiND.

Έχω συμπληρώσει μόνο το AP οπότε πελάτες του κόμβου μπορείται πλέον να δηλωθήτε.

Το απόγευμα από το σπίτι (δεν μπορώ από το γραφείο, ο proxy με κόβει  :: ) θα συμπληρώσω και τα BB Links του κόμβου και θα βάλω διαχειριστή τον Pyro όπως πρέπει.

----------


## fatsoulas

Good Good!!!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## Pyros

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Να ευχαριστήσω τον (Ο Νίκος είμαι) και όποιον άλλο μπόρει να κάνει κάτι με το θέμα του WIND γιατί τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι πνιγμένος στην δουλειά και από αύριο 16/9 και έως την Δευτέρα 19/9/2005 θα είμαι στην Τανάγρα για το Αεροπορίκο Show.

----------


## fatsoulas

Καλημέρα σε ολο το Γαλάτσι και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο

Έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ και κανά 2-3 μερούλες το link μου να πηγαίνει σαν καρδιογράφημα,ενώ μερικές φορές κιόλας να χάνεται. 

Οι υπόποιποι Γαλατσιώτες στον κόμβο του Pyroy έχετε παρατηρήσει κάτι ανάλογο??

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μέχρι αργά το βραδάκι παρέα με τον Pyro και τον kotzak (όσο
χρόνο μας αφιέρωσε), κάναμε γενική αναδιάρθρωση των Link.
Ταλαιπωρήσαμε και εμείς λιγάκι το bgp αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει  ::

----------


## argi

Άντε... δεν κανονίζετε και τίποτα για τον φίλο μας τον Chris_AWMN (#6162) που εδώ και καιρό μένει ασύνδετος...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Άντε... δεν κανονίζετε και τίποτα για τον φίλο μας τον Chris_AWMN (#6162) που εδώ και καιρό μένει ασύνδετος...  
> 
> @rg!


Τον έχω πρίξει αλλά όλο το σκεύτεται, πες του και εσύ τίποτα που τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα.  ::

----------


## argi

Μου φαίνεται κάποια μέρα πρέπει να κανουμε μια καταδρομική με ενα dlinkaki και ένα πιατάκι στην διπλανη πολυκατοικία... 2 δαγκάνες τοίχου, κουλούρα ftp και να τελειώνουμε...

Θα τον πρήξω ξανα και αυριο...

@rg!

----------


## aangelis

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μέχρι αργά το βραδάκι παρέα με τον Pyro και τον kotzak (όσο
> χρόνο μας αφιέρωσε), κάναμε γενική αναδιάρθρωση των Link.
> Ταλαιπωρήσαμε και εμείς λιγάκι το bgp αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει


Εχετε κανει απίστευτη δουλειά. Ο κόμβος είναι μέρα με την νύχτα.
Από εκει που ήταν όλο προβλήματα τώρα το ping απο εμένα μέχρι
το ap του jacobs είναι < 10ms  ::   ::

----------


## fatsoulas

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μέχρι αργά το βραδάκι παρέα με τον Pyro και τον kotzak (όσο
> χρόνο μας αφιέρωσε), κάναμε γενική αναδιάρθρωση των Link.
> Ταλαιπωρήσαμε και εμείς λιγάκι το bgp αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει


Μπράβο παιδιά  ::   ::  πολύ καλή δουλειά

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την προσπάθειά σας  ::   ::  

Πάντα τέτοια

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

να πω και γω κατι αναμενοναται εξελιξεις αν ολα πανε καλα
θα βελτιωθει ακομα περισοτερο ο κομβος 
και μια προτροπη στα νεοτερα μελη του γαλατσιου παρτε σωστο εξοπλισμο
πιατακι 80 ρι η ποιοτικη grid cisco i netgear καρτουλες 
ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα π@@@@ιες και δεν προκειτε να πεξετε ποτε σωστα 
φιλικα και μετα απο πολλες ητες που εχω φαει οι μονοι συνδυασμοι που παιζουν εγγυμενα

ισχυ 5mw μαξιμουμ και σε windows mono cisco καμια αλλη δεν κατεβαζει ισχυ
σας τα γαραφω φιλικα επειδει βλεπο οτι εχετε προβληματακια με τις συνδεσεις σας παντα φιλικα Μανωλης

α και μην ξεχνιομαστε πεζοντας τσιτα σκιζετε τους υπολοιπουσ  ::

----------


## jabarlee

μπορεί ένα καλόπαιδο που ξέρει από mtik να στήσει τον dhcp του κόμβου ώστε να δίνει τις 10.23.24.10-20 με gw/dns το 10.23.24.1 ?

το δοκίμασα, αλλά δε τα κατάφερα

----------


## papashark

> μπορεί ένα καλόπαιδο που ξέρει από mtik να στήσει τον dhcp του κόμβου ώστε να δίνει τις 10.23.24.10-20 με gw/dns το 10.23.24.1 ?
> 
> το δοκίμασα, αλλά δε τα κατάφερα


Γιατί βρε ? Εδώ τα κατάφερα εγώ, εσύ δεν θα τα καταφέρεις ?  ::   ::  

Άν θες βοήθεια εδώ είμαι.

----------


## jabarlee

από σήμερα το domain jacobs.awmn δεν ισχύει, και έχει αλλαχτεί σε pyros.awmn
έχει ενημερωθεί σχετικά και το wind (thnx hostmasters)

ανενεώστε τα links σας

edit: θεωρητικά τρέχει και ο dhcp (thnx to papashark για την προσφορά anyway, τώρα το είδα)

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε και με περισσότερa Link !!!  ::

----------


## ianeira

** Warning No1 **
Ώρα για συμμάζεμα!!
Παρακαλούνται οι client του κόμβου να επικοινωνήσουν με email μέσο του Wind (αφού εννοείτε έχουν κάνει καταχώρηση) αναφέροντας τα παρακάτω:
Όνομα
Nickname
Mac address ανά ip
Τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας

Danke!

----------


## ianeira

** Warning No2 **
Την Δευτέρα 26 Δεκεμβρίου θα μπει Mac Filter.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μακάρι όχι… Ανοίξτε το δίκτυο σε όλους… filter ότι είναι επικίνδυνο για εσάς… τα αλλά αφήστε τα να ρέουν… stop στο mac filtering!

----------


## ianeira

Το Mac Filter θα είναι προσωρινό, να ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον τι μας γίνετε.




> Ώρα για συμμάζεμα!!
> Παρακαλούνται οι client του κόμβου να επικοινωνήσουν με email μέσο του Wind (αφού εννοείτε έχουν κάνει καταχώρηση)

----------


## socrates

Η απάιτηση να έχουν γραφτεί πρώτα στο wind μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική.

----------


## t_angel

Φαντάζομαι το mac filtering θα μπει στα wifi interfaces των clients.
Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## ianeira

Yes!

----------


## indyone

Hallo!

Εδω και δύο βδομάδες περίπου η συνδεσή μου δεν είναι και πολύ καλή... Αφού έλεγξα σχολαστηκά τον εξολισμό μου δεν βρήκα κάτι παράξενο.
Όταν έκανα ένα scan βρήκα τα παρακάτω!



```
andromeda:~# iwlist wlan1 scan
wlan1     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 02:02:68:B2:52:BD
                    ESSID:"awmn-36"
                    Mode:Ad-Hoc
                    Frequency:2.422GHz
                    Quality:21/100  Signal level:41/100  Noise level:18/100
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:40:96:42:E6:8D
                    ESSID:"awmn-841"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.427GHz
                    Quality:11/100  Signal level:29/100  Noise level:19/100
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:46:21:F4:BF
                    ESSID:"default"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.437GHz
                    Quality:8/100  Signal level:31/100  Noise level:21/100
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:22Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0B:6B:35:F8:F1
                    ESSID:"awmn-841-2272"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:13/100  Signal level:37/100  Noise level:21/100
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:40:05:AF:10:F1
                    ESSID:"awmn-176-indyone"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.462GHz
                    Quality:84/100  Signal level:100/100  Noise level:8/100
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

Τα παράξενα στα παραπάνω είναι στο awmn-36 το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Αιγάλεο!!! και ανήκει στον mpak.
Eπίσης λαμβάνω το νέο bb link με τον diasnet, έναν άσχετο που θέλει να μολύνει την ατμόσφαιρα και το δίκο μου home AP.
Αλήθεια τι εξοπλισμός υπάρχει για το bb link? Αν έχει καμια stella ή κάτι τέτοιο, έχω ένα πιάτο που κάθετε και μπορεί να σας φανεί χρήσιμο!

----------


## bedrock

Ιndy??? Εγω κάθομαι στην απέναντι ταράτσα.....αλλά εδώ και λίγες μέρες είμαι operational ξανά....οπώτε δεν παίζει να σε πολυκόβω...το πιατάκι σου πάντως το βλέπω καμπάνα...

----------


## ianeira

Έπειτα από εκτενή έλεγχο βρέθηκε κομμένο pigtail. Fixed, so Mac Filter ακολουθεί.
*Happy New Year!*

----------


## t_angel

Κατ' αρχήν Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά σε ιδιοκτήτη, διαχειριστές και clients του Pyros #841.

Θέλω να εκφράσω ένα προβληματισμό σχετικά με το AP.
Ενώ βλέπω ότι το σήμα μου είναι στα 74% περίπου, ώρες ώρες παρατηρώ(όπως τώρα) ότι το ping προς το 10.23.24.2 κυμαίνεται στα 300ms.

Άλλες στιγμές κυμαίνεται σε ένα υγιές 30-80ms.

Μήπως αυτό εξαρτάται και από τους clients του AP(τον αριθμό και το traffic που δημιουργείται) ή να είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ένα χαλασμένο Pingtail?

----------


## WaRhAwK

Το ping εξαρτάται κατά ένα πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό απο το traffic που έχει το ap. Τώρα εάν καμιά φορά κάνει τα δικά του και δεν έχει traffic φταίει ότι "όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε" που σημαίνει οτι πλέον οι 2.4 έχουν γίνει μπάχαλο από το θόρυβο.

----------


## Pyros

*ALTEC WIRELESS METROPOLITAN NETWORK*????????????????????

----------


## bedrock

παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με το κόμβο του Νώντα?? κάτι έχει αλλάξει στο ΑP του και δεν μπορώ να μπω με τπτ.....σε scan τον πιάνω όπως πριν αλλά αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω assosciate....mac filter?????  ::   ::

----------


## Pyros

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά και ότι επιθυμείς, δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει με το θέμα που αναφέρεις αλλά MAC Filter δεν έχει μπει και μάλλον δεν θα μπει.
Έτσι και αλλιώς ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο είχαμε σκεφτεί την χρήση του ήταν για να βάλουμε μία τάξη στις καταχωρίσεις των IP και των Domain, των Client του κόμβου.
Πριν αναλάβω εγώ, την διαχείριση είχαν οι: Jacobs – Jabarlee - Ο Νίκος είμαι - Golden Dragon και δεν ξέρω και ποιος άλλος με αποτέλεσμα να έχει χαθεί η μπάλα.
Σήμερα και μέσω του WIND όλοι οι Clients σχεδόν, έχουν καταχωρηθεί και οι διαχειριστές μπορούμε με μια ματιά να ξέρουμε ποιες IP έχουν δοθεί κ.λ.π.
Αυτά για τον κόμβο #841, για τον Diasnet που συνδέεσαι εσύ ποτέ δεν έχει τεθεί κάποιο τέτοιο θέμα, σίγουρα κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.

----------


## lambros_G

Pyro οι *α*γορες εγιναν και μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα στηθει το pcακι και νεος ιστος (θεου θελοντος και *καιρου επιτρεποντος*  ::  ) οποτε ειμαστε κοντα στο bb  ::

----------


## Pyros

Καλημέρα.
Απ΄οτι βλέπω θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε μέχρι να περάσει το κύμα της κακοκαιρίας πρώτα.
Περιμένω νέα σου, από την πλευρά μου είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βάλω και το Panel στον ιστό.  ::

----------


## Pyros

Λόγο ιστορικής και μόνο αξίας δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την πρώτη καταχώριση του κόμβου. Όμως από τότε πολλά έχουν αλλάξει και πρέπει τουλάχιστον να γίνει μία διόρθωση σχετικά με τις IP.
ssid : awmn-841
subnet mask : 255.255.255.192
gw : 10.23.24.1
*DNS : 10.23.24.234*




> Επιτέλους!!!
> Μετά από πολύ κόπο και χαμένο χρόνο, κυρίως του Achille, ο κόμβος του jacobs λειτουργεί! Είναι πάνω στα Τουρκοβούνια, λίγο κάτω από τη "Λατώ".
> Το setup έχει ως εξής:
> Μια engenius (δική μου) με hostAP και μια sector 120° (του Δαμιανού) ως AP.
> Μια cisco pcmcia 352 (του Αλέξανδρου) σε pci-to-pcmcia adaptor (αγορασμένη -χμμμ- από τον LowRider) και 17dB Stella για την ad-hoc με jabarlee 
> To pc είναι συναρμολογημένο από διάφορα κομμάτια: Εκτός από τον εξοπλισμό του ίδιου του jacobs (τα μισά εξαρτήματα κάθονται σπίτι μου), έδωσε ένα motherboard o Αχιλλέας, ένα psu o AgentOrange και ένα ΑΤΧ κουτί ο LowRider.
> Επίσης υπάρχει μια wifi pci Κάρτα Sparklan (που κάθεται περιμένοντας κανένα ad-hoc ακόμα)
> Τα καλώδια τα πήραμε από τον Dti
> Από την μεριά μου, υπάρχει μια pci Cisco 352 (μαντεύετε ποιος την έδωσε; ) πάνω σε μια 15dB grid (για το link με τον bakolaz χρησιμοποιώ πια cantenna).
> ...

----------


## Pyros

Εχθές όταν γύρισα σπίτι αργά το βράδυ διαπίστωσα ότι ο Server με το Debian 
στον οποίο τρέχουν οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου δεν λειτουργεί σωστά.  ::   ::   ::  
Ελπίζω μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο να καταφέρουμε να επαναφέρουμε τις υπηρεσίες και τον κόμβο.  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Pyro απο τη μερια μου ειμαι ετοιμος.Ποτε βαζουμε μπρος τα σεταρισματα και το κεντραρισμα για το λινκ  ::  

Μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα βγαλουμε και το λινκ με manolis και εχουμε συνεχεια.....  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα παρέα με τον Pyro ανεβάσαμε το BackBone Link με Diasnet το οποίο παίζει άψογα.
Βάλαμε και δεύτερο τετραπλό αντάπτορα στον οποίο βάλαμε CM9 για τα Link 
Diasnet και LambrosG, ακούς Λάμπρο ;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Βάλαμε και δεύτερο τετραπλό αντάπτορα στον οποίο βάλαμε CM9 για τα Link 
> Diasnet και LambrosG, ακούς Λάμπρο ;


Ακούμε ρε γμτ αλλά έχουμε γκαντεμιά πάλι  :: 

Μόλις μου φέρει το PC ο Λάμβρος με καινούργιο δίσκο, θα το ξαναστήσω ....

----------


## Pyros

Εχθές και με την βοήθεια του Δημήτρη (DiMiTRiS^^^ #2125) έγινε ανασυγκρότηση του εξοπλισμού του κόμβου.  ::  
Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:
Το Link με *Diasnet* που για λίγο καιρό είχε συνδεθεί με τον GoldenDragon επανήλθε *α*ναβαθμισμένο.(CM9+Panel 24dBi)  ::  
Στο Link με *DiMiTRi^^^* αλλάχθηκε ο κονέκτορας στο LMR 400 που μας είχε ταλαιπωρήσει τελευταία (Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα ξανακάνει κόλπα!)(CM9+80cm πιάτο)
Στο Link με *GoldenDragon* επανατοποθετήθηκε το Panel που είχα ξηλώσει για λίγες μέρες  ::  και το Link είναι πάλι UP!(CM9+Panel 24dBi)  ::  
Στα Links, με *Skra* – *Nkout* δεν έγιναν αλλαγές (CM9+80cm πιάτο) – (CM9+Panel 24dBi)
Στον Router τοποθετήθικε και δεύρερος τετραπλός για CM 9.
Μένει ακόμη να μπεί ένα Panel και το καλώδιο για το Link με *Lambro_G* η κάρτα και και το ping tail είναι εγκατεστημένα.

----------


## lambros_G

Εγω ειμαι σχεδον ετοιμος.Λειπει ενα pigtail και να γινει ανατοποθετηση του πιατου (κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα γινει σημερα το απογευμα).  ::

----------


## Pyros

Μετά από λίγο καιρό απραξίας λόγο του καιρού, εχθές καταφέραμε να βγάλουμε και το Λινκ με *LambrosG(1189)*.  ::  
Νομίζω, ένα ακόμη καλό Λίνκ με το οποίο έχουμε 2 σε 1 δηλαδή, ένας ακόμη νέος κόμβος ο LambrosG(1189) και ταυτόχρονα επανένταξη ενός παλιού του Manoli(1057)
Να ευχηθούμε και στους δύο πολλά και καλά Λινκς.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pyros

Να και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την εγκατάσταση του κόμβου.
Πολλά thanks στον DiMiTRiS^^^(2125),WarHawk(3507),GoldenDragon(1589),DiasNet(2272) καθώς και όλους όσους με κάποιο τρόπο έχουν βοηθήσει να στηθεί ο κόμβος.

----------


## Pyros

Και μερικές με τις θέσεις των ΒΒ λινκς του κόμβου.

----------


## Pyros

Και τέλος το πιό πρόσφατο με το LambroG.

----------


## Pyros

Παρακαλείται ο κάτοχος της Mac: 0090f52a6520 που έχει αυθαίρετα πάρει την Ip: 10.23.24.52 να στείλει μήνυμα για να βγάλω το Mac Filter.

----------


## Pyros

*ip telephony* 
Πληροφορίες για την τηλεφωνία, μέσω του Διαδικτύου.
και VoIP Server στο Forum για επικοινωνία των χρηστών.
URL: http://www.iptelephony.gr/
Στον κόμβο φιλοξενειται ένα Mirror του Site
URL: http://www.iptelephony.awmn

*pame5x5*
Το pame5x5 είναι ένας δικτυακός τόπος που δημιουργήθηκε
για να κάνει πιο ενδιαφέρον το αγαπημένο σας άθλημα. 
URL: http://www.pame5x5.gr
Στον κόμβο φιλοξενειται ένα Mirror του Site
URL: http://www.pame5x5.awmn

----------


## manoskol

Σήμερα (26/10) μαζι με τον Κώστα (Pyros) περάστηκε 
στον router του (841) από 
MT 2.9.27+ routing stable --->2.9.27 + quagga 0.9.86
Χαλάλι το uptime (100+ days)  ::  
H διακοπή ήταν της τάξης των 10 λεπτών.
Mε γεια και καλο uptime 
Y.Γ αλλος ένας happy κομβούχος

----------


## B52

Λογικα αν κρινω απο τα γραφομενα πολλων εδω μεσα πανω στο θεμα mtik-routing-quagga, πρεπει να τρεχει τουλαχιστον στο 70% των routers του AWMN...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Χλωμό το κόβω Τάσο  ::  

Αλλά το κυρίως backbone (που έχει κίνηση) ναι πρέπει να είναι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του με quagga πια  ::

----------


## methana

επιασα το link awmn-841-1189

του LambrosG με τον Pyros εμαθα ο Λαμπρος μετακομιζει υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να βγει μαζι μου το link γιατι ψαχνω

----------


## manoskol

Tο link του Κώστα με τον Λάμπρο θα αντικακατασταθει με τον
Βαγγέλη 9028 που ειχε και αυτος με τον lambrosg και ειναι και
στην ιδια ευθεια σχεδον και πολυ κοντα
Δηλαδη το 841-1189-9028 θα γίνει 841-9028.... απλά ο κώστας (pyros)
δεν εχει και πολυ χρονο τελευταια για να γραψει στο forum....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μήπως είναι η ώρα να ξανασκεφτεί ο Κώστας το ενδεχόμενο για Link μεταξύ μας;

Ήταν ένα βήμα για να πραγματοποιηθεί αλλά για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω
τελμάτωσε.

Θα ήταν μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα διασύνδεση, ας το σκεφτεί.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

σήμερα βοήθησε και ο καιρός και βρεθήκαμε οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι και κάναμε κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις διορθώσεις και αρκετό χαβαλέ
έχει γίνει και το καταληλο ρεπορτάζ  ::   :: 

τώρα που ανακάλυψα το comic θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δεν παίζεσαι ρε Golden !!!
axaxaxaxax !!!

----------


## manoskol

::

----------


## Diasnet

Μας πόσταρες πάλι εεε?  ::

----------


## Pyros

Καλημέρα. Μετά από αρκετό καιρό εχθές κανονίσαμε και κλείσαμε για λίγο το autopilot του κόμβου! 
Έτσι λοιπόν μαζευτήκαμε οι γνωστοί Γαλατσιώτες κομβούχοι (Diasnet - DiMiTRiS^^^ - GoldenDragon - Pyros) και ο δαίμονας των Πατησίων Manoskol και κάναμε ορισμένες εργασίες στον κόμβο λόγο της διακοπής λειτουργίας του κόμβου LamprosG. 
1.Το Link με τον Λάμπρο LambrosG (#1189) έχει αντικατασταθεί με τον Βαγγέλη vanggelis2 (#902 ::  
2.Το Link με τον Σπύρο sw1kwf (#4492) Απόσταση: 9.512 km έχει αντικατασταθεί με τον Γιάννη methana (#7172) Απόσταση: 8.14 km που μπήκε ενδιάμεσος. 
3.Το Link με τον Γιάννη methana (#7172) έχει πλέον 90cm πιάτο σε αντικατάσταση του παλιού 80cm που υπήρχε στο Link με τον sw1kwf (#4492) 
4.Το ίδιο με παραπάνω έγινε και στο link με DiMiTRiS^^^ (#2125) 
Να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν. 


Pyros.

----------


## methana

δλδ. εσυ για να ανεβεις ταραστα θελεις και ολο αυτο το επιτελειο???  ::  

τι να πω εγω που τα κανω ολα μονος μου....  ::  




```
Neighbor        V   AS     MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down   State/PfxRcd 
10.13.251.225   4   4492   28204    35129     0         0        0   1d05h29m 426 
10.17.124.201   4   3115   14988    13443     0         0        0   07:42:59 581 
10.17.139.102   4   841    30227    25849     0         0        0   03:26:39 610
```

συνολο 1617 routes 

τωρα πλεον ειμαι ενας super ουαου κομβος  :: 

ψαχνω εκα ακομη με πειραια προς προφ. ηλια (ακους Papashark)......

----------


## manoskol

Ρε Γιάννη.... 1617 routes... ? δεν πάει ετσι....  ::  
συνολικά παιρνεις 600 και routes , ενεργα....
περισσότερα εδώ....
http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/minmax/
απλα παιρνεις απο τα i/fs σου καποια αν οχι ολα τα routes
και το BGP του router σου τα συμψηφιζει και επιλεγει τις συντομοτερες
διαδρομες....

----------


## methana

δεν ξερω τι συμψηφιζει.... και τι επιλεγει
δεν ερχεστε απο εδω να μου εξηγισετε μαζι με τον Κωστα  ::   ::

----------


## Korales

Γράφω εδώ για να το δεί καποιος  ::  .
Μένω ακριβώς απέναντι από τον κόμβο του Pyros (841) . Είχα γράψει κ παλιότερα αλλά λόγω δουλειάς κτλ δεν μπόρεσα να στήσω τίποτα.Είχα μια τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον Κώστα (αν θυμάμαι καλά) αλλά μας έφαγε η ρουτίνα συν του ότι το μαλ*κισα, μείναμε εκεί. Τώρα που έχω περισσότερο χρόνο στη διάθεση μου θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσω με τους γείτονες ώστε να μου δωθεί κάποιο guidance και ίσως λέω ίσως κάποια βοήθεια :  :: . 
Στο WiND είμαι ο *Sleepworks (#13840)*. Μπορείτε να με βρείτε στο [email protected] ή με pm εδώ. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## t_angel

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω την εντύπωση πως "κόλησε" το AP.
Είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο AP, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν γίνεται routing πέρα από 10.23.24.65.
Όλα μου τα traceroutes σταματούν εκεί.
Δεν έχω αλλάξει κάτι στα settings μου, και ελπίζω να μην με έχετε βάλει σε κάποιο block  ::

----------


## WaRhAwK

Για δοκίμασε τώρα... Και πες μου εάν είναι οκ...

----------


## t_angel

Δυστυχώς, και πάλι δεν κάνουν τα packets routing πέρα από 10.23.24.65. Δηλ. δεν βλέπω κανένα άλλο host του awmn.
Για να βοηθήσω το mac address μου είναι το 00:03:2F:12:34:56
Η ip του wireless interface μου είναι η 10.23.24.95/26 , και του ethernet η 10.23.24.41/29.

----------


## t_angel

Ooooopsss

Έκανα reboot το Mtik και δουλεύει. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Pyros

Πρίν από λίγο έκανα μια διακοπή μιας ώρας για συντήρηση του κόμβου  :: 
Up and running πάλι  ::

----------


## t_angel

Καλησπέρα,

Έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο κόμβος;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Για Κάπιο λόγο ήταν down αλλά τώρα είναι up εδώ και 10 ώρες.
Βλέπω όμως ότι δεν βλέπει την ethernet του access point...  ::

----------


## t_angel

Καλησπέρα,

Είναι κάποιες μέρες τώρα που δεν βλέπω το mtik μου να κάνει registration στο awmn-841 ενώ το βλέπω στο scan.
Μήπως χρειάζεται να αλλάξω κάτι στις ips μου;
Η ip του wireless interface μου είναι η 10.23.24.95/26 , και του ethernet 10.23.24.41/29. 
Για να βοηθήσω το mac address μου είναι το 00:03:2F:12:34:56

----------


## GJP

τι mac address εχεις ? εχει μπει mac filter

----------


## t_angel

Kαλησπέρα, 

Όπως προείπα το mac address μου είναι το 00:03:2F:12:34:56

----------


## Space

Επειδη εχω μια φιλη που ειναι πελατης πανω σου θα πρεπει να μαθω τις μακ απο το ρουτερ της και το pc της και να στις πω?
Η ip που ειχε ηταν η 10.23.24.69

----------


## GJP

> Kαλησπέρα, 
> 
> Όπως προείπα το mac address μου είναι το 00:03:2F:12:34:56


σωστος  ::

----------


## GJP

> Επειδη εχω μια φιλη που ειναι πελατης πανω σου θα πρεπει να μαθω τις μακ απο το ρουτερ της και το pc της και να στις πω?
> Η ip που ειχε ηταν η 10.23.24.69


ναι

----------


## t_angel

> σωστος


Πάντως ακόμη δεν έχω σύνδεση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιτραπεί στο mac address μου να συνδεθεί;

----------


## t_angel

Όλα καλά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Space

> ναι


00:0E:2E:85:4B:9B ή
00:11:7C:0C:44:7F

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα
Αυτές τις μέρες στον κόμβο awmn-0841 (#841) είπαμε να ξαναζωντανέψουμε παλιές καταστάσεις βάζοντας το χέρι στην ζεστή/θερμή τσέπη μας....

Παρέα με τους νέους πλέον συνδιαχειριστές του αναφερόμενου κόμβου : Γιώργο GJP, Κώστα senius και Γιάννη WaRhAwK, γίνονται ριζικές αλλαγές σε εξοπλισμό και ανακατανομές σε bb link.
Αυτές τις μέρες, θα προστεθεί και νέος σχετικός εξοπλισμός για νέα bb λινκ, Ήδη αντικαταστάθηκε το ταρατσιπισι.

Αν κάποιος απο τους φίλους του AWMN έχει ελεύθερο εξοπλισμό και ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί μεσώ bb link σε Α με τον awmn-0841 (#841), ας μας στείλει pm.

H οπτική επαφή του κόμβου είναι η εξής (φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες 5 μέτρα πιο κατω από τον ιστό ) :

Κόμβος awmn-0841 (#841) optiki.jpg

awmn-0841 optiki epafi_1.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_2.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_3.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_4.jpg awmn-0841 optiki epafi_5.jpg

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους. !!
Έχουμε πρόβλημα στην διαχείριση του κόμβου στο wind (άλλαξε πολλά χέρια ο κόμβος και κανένας δεν θυμάται κωδικούς), θα το ξεπεράσουμε πιστεύω με την βοήθεια του master Nettraptor !!.

----------


## trellos

Κώστα πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική με τον δικό μου κόμβο#10329 trellos ,αν υπάρχει ελεύθερο if ενδιαφέρομαι !
Άκυρο δυστυχώς είναι από την πίσω μεριά  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους ασύρματους AWMN φίλους, λόγο ημερών. Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά 2017!
Καλές γιορτές σε όλους με υγεία.

Κάπου εδώ ο θρυλικός και ιστορικός κόμβος #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια κλείνει οριστικά την ενότητα του στο AWMN για τους παρακάτω λόγους :

Κάποιοι οριστικά και πλέον βάλαμε το χέρι βαθιά στην τσέπη, στο να επαναφέρουμε τον κόμβο #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια (οπού κάθε λίγο άλλαζε χέρια από ενοικιαστές), από την αρχή , (ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού Γιώργος GJP κι εγώ), ωστε να δρομολογεί νέες βασικές διαδρομες για το AWMN.

Αγοράστηκε από την αρχή νέος εξοπλισμός κομπλέ για 8 ενεργά bb link κι έγινε δόμηση για 24/7.

Μέσα σε μια βδομάδα μέσα έγιναν εργασίες από την αρχή, κρατήσαμε 2 παλιά link οπού ήταν ενεργά και καταφέραμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε και να κεντράρουμε με 5 νέα bb link και να φέρουμε νέες διαδρομές,!!! 

***************************
Τελικά κολλήσαμε στο wind και στην διαχείριση της σελίδας #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια., λόγο του pyros σαν 1ος διαχειριστής στην σελιδα στο wind (νοικάρης του GJP) οπού έχει εξαφανιστεί.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορέσαμε να βρούμε εδώ και καιρό τον pyro τον παλιό διαχειριστή του κόμβου #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια.

Στην πορεία μιλήσα με την ομάδα admin, κι εφόσον τους εξήγησα (2 φορές) στο τι έχει γίνει με τον παλιό διαχειριστή pyro και φίλο μας, οτι δεν ακολουθεί πλέον ο pyros, οι admin δεν δεxτηκαν να μας δώσουν συνδιαχειρηση στο wind στον κόμβο #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια για εύλογους λόγους που δεν μπορουσαν.....

Άρα σαν νέοι διαχειριστές, σε καμιά περίπτωση πλέον δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τις ριζικές αλλαγές του κόμβου #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια .

*Κρίμα που χάνουμε το 841 και την παλια ip.......*

Πλέον ανοίξαμε νέο κόμβο στο wind με την ονομασία *Genius (#22486)* πρώην #841 pyros, Τουρκοβούνια. 
Έχουμε μάθει να συνεχίζουμε ταχύτερα για το χόμπι μας.

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους μας με υγεία. !!!

Θα ανοιχθεί καινούργια με κόμβο Genius (#22486) .

Καλή συνέχεια....

----------


## GJP

Καλοριζικος

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος συνεχίζει εδώ :

http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=39684

Σας ευχαριστούμε.
Καλή συνέχεια .....

----------


## senius

> Ο κόμβος συνεχίζει εδώ :
> 
> http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=39684
> 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε.
> Καλή συνέχεια .....


https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=841
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=841

----------


## GJP

Σε λιγες μερες ο #0841 θα ξανασηκωθει και θα αντικαταστησει τον GENIUS με το παλιο c class στην περιοχη γαλατσιου μετα την αντικατασταση του taratsopc απο rb θα υπαρξει σχετικη ενημερωση τις προσεχεις μερες

----------


## senius

> Σε λιγες μερες ο #0841 θα ξανασηκωθει και θα αντικαταστησει τον GENIUS με το παλιο c class στην περιοχη γαλατσιου μετα την αντικατασταση του taratsopc απο rb θα υπαρξει σχετικη ενημερωση τις προσεχεις μερες


***************
*original post*:




> Σε λιγες μερες ο #0841 θα ξανασηκωθει και θα αντικαταστησει τον GENIUS με το παλιο c class στην περιοχη γαλατσιου μετα την επιστροφη των διαφορων υλικων απο τις ευγενικες χορηγιες συμφορουμιτων,θα υπαρξη σχετικη ενημερωση για τις νεες ip στους απεναντι κομβουχους


***************
Αμέσως μετά από τον GJP έγινε* edit*:




> Σε λιγες μερες ο #0841 θα ξανασηκωθει και θα αντικαταστησει τον GENIUS με το παλιο c class στην περιοχη γαλατσιου μετα την αντικατασταση του taratsopc απο rb θα υπαρξει σχετικη ενημερωση τις προσεχεις μερες


***************
Μια χαρά!!!! Μπράβο !
Σε αναμονή !!!

----------


## GJP

.

----------


## GJP

.

----------


## senius

Σε λίγες μέρες ο κόμβος *Genius (#22486)*, θα τρέχει με νέο σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό mikrotik, και νέα τροφοδοτικά with backup, *24/7*!!!

----------

